# Video Game vs Video Game winner stays on



## reecejackox (Oct 11, 2017)

I will start

Fortnite or Minecraft


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Minecraft. Not a fan of Overratednite. 

Minecraft vs. The Sims


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Minecraft

Minecraft vs. God of War


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

God of War

God of War vs Tomb Raider


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

God of War vs Super Smash Bros Brawl


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Again, just saying a whole franchise doesn't work as well as specifying one game.

God of War (2018) vs Mass Effect 1


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

God of War (2018) vs Last of Us.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

God of War (2018). The Last of Us is super overrated. (I'm sure someone will say that about God of War 2018, but you're wrong.) It's good, but.....yeah.

God of War (2018) vs Uncharted 3: Drake's Deception aka the best Uncharted


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Haven't played the new God of War and loved Uncharted 3 even though I'd say 2 is better :lol

Oh well Uncharted 3

Vs Super Mario 3


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Super Mario Bros 3 vs Super Mario World


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Mario Bros 3 vs. Super Mario 64


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Super Mario Bros 3 vs. Duck Hunt


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Super Mario Bros 3 vs Mario Kart 64


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Super Mario Bros 3 vs. Batman: The Video Game (NES)


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Super Mario Bros 3 vs Killer Instinct Gold


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Super Mario Bros 3 vs. Night Warriors: Darkstalkers' Revenge


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Super Mario Bros 3 vs. Bionic Commando


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Super Mario Bros 3 vs. Shinobi


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Super Mario Bros 3 vs Eternal Champions


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Super Mario Bros 3 vs. Resident Evil 3: Nemesis


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Super Mario Bros 3 vs. Super Mario World


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Super Mario Bros 3 vs. Mass Effect


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Super Mario Bros 3 vs War Gods


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Super Mario Bros 3 vs. Donkey Kong


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Super Mario Bros 3 vs Ninja Gaiden II: The Dark Sword of Chaos


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Super Mario Bros 3 vs Sonic the Hedgehog 2


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Super Mario Bros 3 vs. Ghosts 'n Goblins


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Ghosts 'n Goblins vs Super Castlevania IV


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ghosts 'n Goblins vs. Final Fight


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Ghosts 'n Goblins v Arkham Asylum


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Arkham Asylum vs. Arkham City


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Arkham City vs. Rival Schools: United by Fate


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Arkham City vs Arkham Knight


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Arkham City vs. mass effect...


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Arkham City vs Spiderman 2 (6th Gen)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

SHIT!!!!!

Arkham City vs Mass Effect 2


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Mass Effect 2 vs. Mass Effect 3


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Finally, somebody with common sense and respect for the GOAT franchise.

Mass Effect 2, although 3 would have surpassed it had they just done a few things differently, like not changed the combat, not done the stupid AI god child bullshit ending, and added that stupid war room readiness crap. Like, WTF is that shit? On the whole, though, 3 is an astounding achievement if you take away those factors, but 2 just has less problems. And I don't know why they got rid of Mordin's voice actor and replaced him with a shittier one. I know that nothing happened to the guy, he didn't die, he was available, they just.....didn't use him. He was incredible, what the hell was that shit? I kill Mordin in my suicide mission playthroughs now because I don't want him tainted when I port over the game to 3. ME 3 literally made me want to kill my second favourite character. 

Mass Effect 2 vs Assassins Creed II


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I've actually played ACII, but..

Mass Effect 2 vs. Super Metroid


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Mass Effect 2 vs. Metal Gear Solid 2: Sons of Liberty.


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Metal Gear Solid 2: Sons of Liberty

Metal Gear Solid 2: Sons of Liberty vs Splinter Cell: Pandora Tomorrow


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Oooh. Sorry.

Metal Gear Solid 2: Sons of Liberty vs. Golden Axe

EDIT:

Still Metal Gear Solid 2: Sons of Liberty.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Metal Gear Solid 2: Sons of Liberty vs. Sonic Adventure 2


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Don't much care for either but Metal Gear Solid 2

Vs

Horizon Zero Dawn


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Horizon Zero Dawn vs Fight Night Round 4


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Fight Night Round 4. I played one of the Fight Nights, probably not that one, but still. I had a lot of fun with it, despite my distaste for boxing.

I've never played Horizon: Zero Dawn, because it looks fucking STUPID. I don't understand the genre mixing. "Let's make a Lord Of The Rings/Skyrim setting with fucking mechanical robot spiders walking around shooting lasers!" No! You're horrible, you're just awful. Pick one or the other. 

Fight Night Round 4 vs Assassins Creed: Syndicate


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Assassin's Creed: Syndicate vs. :cheer Dino Crisis :cheer


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Good job.

Syndicate vs South Park: The Fractured But Whole (Get it? ~_~)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I don't...











Assassin's Creed: Syndicate vs. Tales of Vesperia


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Assassin's Creed: Syndicate vs. Assassin's Creed: Unity.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Assassin's Creed: Syndicate vs. The GOAT


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Donkey Kong vs Starcraft


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

Donkey Kong vs. Pac Man


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Donkey Kong vs. Mappy


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Donkey Kong vs. Donkey Kong Country (SNES)


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Donkey Kong Country vs Pokemon Sun


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Donkey Kong vs. Ninja Princess/Sega Ninja


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Donkey Kong vs. Ninja Gaiden


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Donkey Kong vs THPS 3


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

THPS 3 v Knights of the Old Republic


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Tony Hawk's Pro Skater 3 vs. Spider-Man (2000)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tony Hawk's Pro Skater 3 vs. The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time vs. Super Mario 64.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

My heart...

Who wants to answer that?


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Ocarina of Time vs Resident Evil 4


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> My heart...
> 
> Who wants to answer that?


Did that on purpose lmao. :lol

----.

Ocarina of Time vs Goldeneye 007


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ocarina of Time vs. Final Fantasy X


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Ocarina of Time vs. Donkey Kong 64


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ocarina of Time vs. Super Smash Bros. Melee


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

WTF! ..... :lol Shesssh that's tough.

I can't believe I'm doing this but gotta go with Melee

Super Smash Bros. Melee vs. Tekken 3.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Super Smash Bros. Melee vs Bully


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Super Smash Bros. Melee vs Grand Theft Auto: Vice City


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Grand Theft Auto: Vice City v Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas


----------



## Achilles (Feb 27, 2014)

Grand Theft Auto: Vice City vs. Assassin's Creed Origins.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Grand Theft Auto: Vice City vs. Grand Theft Auto 3.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

GTA: Vice City vs Red Dead Redemption


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Grand Theft Auto: Vice City vs. Grand Theft Auto V.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Grand Theft Auto: Vice City vs. Marvel vs. Capcom 2: New Age of Heroes


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Grand Theft Auto: Vice City vs. Marvel vs. Capcom 2: New Age of Heroes


VC vs Final Fantasy 7


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Final Fantasy 7 vs. Final Fantasy 8.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

MrJamesJepsan said:


> VC vs Final Fantasy 7


:fuckthis


Final Fantasy VII vs. Dig Dug


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Final Fantasy VII vs. The Legend Of Zelda: Majora's Mask


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

FFVII

FFVII vs Last Remmant


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

FFVII vs. Maniac Mansion


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

FFVII

FFVII vs Resident Evil 2


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Resident Evil 2 vs. Resident Evil 3: Nemesis

One has more Jill. Choose wisely.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Re2

Re3 was arguably the weakest of the original 4 survival horror.

Re2 vs Mortal Kombat 9


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Styles#Bliss-Nz said:


> Re3 was arguably the weakest of the original 4 survival horror.9



What?! Poppycock! It's way better than #2! You ARE the Devil!

RE2 vs. Contra III: The Alien Wars


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Re2

The only thrill of Re3 was Nemesis popping up out of nowhere.

Re2 vs Star wars shadows of the Empire


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

That was enough, dammit! 

RE2 vs. REmake


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> I don't...


Seriously? I assume you're being sarcastic, but.....eh.

I have no idea. 2.

RE2 vs Devil May Cry


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Re2

REmake is good for visuals but still didn't get that creepy horror vibe from it unfortunately.

Re2 vs Crash Bandicoot 2


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Burn everything.



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Seriously? I assume you're being sarcastic, but.....eh.


Yes... I was being sarcastic... 










RE2 vs. Dino Crisis


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Still RE2

RE2 vs C&C Tiberium Wars


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

RE2 isn't even my 4th favorite RE game! How is this happening!?

RE2 vs. MKX


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

It's not happening anymore. MK X.

I voted for it because I've never played Resident Evil and I don't give a shit to because I hate horror (and Capcom games). I just picked one.

Mortal Kombat X vs Injustice 2


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Dammit! Tyrion

MKX vs COD Black Ops 2


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Sorry. Capcom makes crap. :shrug

MK X vs GTA V


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

You're alright, Tyrion.

EDIT:

No, you're not! Capcom is boss!

MKX vs. Samba de Amigo


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Absolutely Not.sigh.

MKX vs NFS Most Wanted


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

MKX vs. Darkstalkers 3










^The GOAT fighting game character.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

MKX vs Darksiders


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

MKX vs. Night Warriors: Darkstalkers' Revenge


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Still MKX

MKX vs Dynasty Warriors


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> You're alright, Tyrion.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> ...


See, you would say that, because hardcore anime fans love Capcom. I don't like the stories or the controls. I've played DMC 1, I didn't like the gameplay, I don't like the cartoony way Street Fighter/Marvel vs Capcom controls (which is a shame because I'd love a Marvel fighting game like Injustice), and I don't care about their horror series. You seem to like pretty much every piece of pop culture ever created. I have an extremely Western mindset on pop culture. I like Western pop culture. I like superheroes, I like Game of Thrones, Lord Of The Rings, Mass Effect, etc. Even my fighting game is Western, Mortal Kombat. A bunch of people from Chicago make it. I don't like anime, I don't like Devil Manime Cry, I don't like Final Fantasy. I just don't like Eastern culture. 

I would love to love it, I really would, but I.....don't. :shrug

Mortal Kombat X vs God of War 2


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

MKX vs. Darkstalkers Chronicle: The Chaos Tower


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Once again MKX

MKX vs LOTR Two Towers


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mortal Kombat X vs Mortal Kombat Deception


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Deception 

MK Deception vs SF4


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> You seem to like pretty much every piece of pop culture ever created.


Hey! That's...






...not untrue. I'm easy to please.

SF4 vs. Darkstalkers Resurrection


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

SF4

SF4 vs Diablo 3


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Deception over X? fpalm

I guess I'll go with SF4. If nothing else, for the music. Street Fighter does have killer music.






Although, while SF4 did improve many themes from SF2, it ruined Kens, and Ken has the best theme.

SF4 vs Skyrim


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

SF4 vs. Ultimate Marvel vs. Capcom 3 with...










and


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> Hey! That's...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm jealous of your lack of standards. That's not an insult or a joke.

UMVC3 vs Injustice 2


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

SF4 vs Gears of War 2

Screw this I'm retired for the night.

UMVC3 vs Gears of war 2


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

GEARS 2. What a game. :sodone

Gears 2 vs Gears of War 1


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I'm jealous of your lack of standards. That's not an insult or a joke.
> 
> UMVC3 vs Injustice 2


I see merit in most things...




...Carmella's reign being an exception.


Gears 2 vs. Super Mario Bros.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Styles#Bliss-Nz said:


> SF4 vs Gears of War 2
> 
> Screw this I'm retired for the night.
> 
> UMVC3 vs Gears of war 2


Are you sure? I think Gears 2 may have a lengthy run...

If you are out, have a good night.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Perhaps you would see merit in it if it wasn't coming at the cost of Asuka.

Gears of War 2 vs God of War 2


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Maybe... 

God of War 2 vs. Donkey Kong


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

God of War 2 vs Mass Effect 2


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

God of War 2 vs. Kingdom Hearts


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

We'll see if your tune stays the same after you play it. Mass Effect is similar in certain aspects to Star Trek (and yes, I love Mass Effect and hate Star Trek). Also, the ships AI is played by Tricia Helfer. It's a hodge podge of random sci-fi.

GOAT of War 2 vs GOAT of War III


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

God of War 2. No real loser in that one.

God of War 2 vs. Game of Thrones (Telltale Games)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

God of War 2 vs Grand Theft Auto: Vice City


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

God of War 2 vs. Darkstalkers 3


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

God of War 2 vs Mario Kart 8


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

God of War 2 vs. Uncharted 2.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

God of War 2. Even if God of War 2 wasn't.....well, God of War 2, Uncharted 2 is the most overrated entry into the series. Nobody rates the first one, because it just wasn't as developed, but ever since Uncharted truly became a phenomenon, starting with 2, it's the worst one of 2, 3 and 4.....easily. 3 and 4 are just so much better, yet 2 is worshipped. It's pretty good, but it's not that good. :shrug

God of War 2 vs The Wolf Among Us


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

The Wolf Among Us vs. Castlevania: Symphony of the Night.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Castlevania: Symphony of the Night vs Super Metroid


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Castlevania: Symphony of the Night vs Crash Team Racing


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Castlevania: Symphony Of The Night vs NBA Jam


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Castlevania: Symphony Of The Night vs. Ghouls 'n Ghosts


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ghouls 'n Ghosts vs. Zombies Ate My Neighbors


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Ghouls 'n Ghosts vs Knights of The Old Republic


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ghouls 'n Ghosts vs. Resident Evil 3: Nemesis


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ghouls 'n Ghosts vs Baldur's Gate


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ghouls 'n Ghosts vs. Batman: The Video Game (NES)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Batman: The Video Game, but Ghosts n' Ghouls looks better. 

Batman: The Video Game vs Batman: Vengeance, which was a pretty decent Batman game back in the day, based on the animated series. I don't know why I'm explaining this, because you've played it.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

That was a good one! I had forgotten about it.

Batman: The Video Game vs. Superman 64


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'm gonna pick Superman 64 solely because its existence is hilarious. The AVGN episode is legendary.

"IT'S A BUNCH OF FUCK AND IT DOESN'T BELONG ON THIS PLANET!"

Superman 64 vs The Legend Of Zelda: Ocarina of Time


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

The Legend Of Zelda: Ocarina of Time. It's a top 5 game of all time for me. 

The Legend Of Zelda: Ocarina of Time vs Super Mario 64


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

The Legend Of Zelda: Ocarina of Time vs Super Mario World


----------



## thelaughingman (Jul 5, 2016)

Super Mario World

Super Mario World vs Crazy Taxi


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Super Mario World vs. WWF WrestleFest


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Super Mario World vs Super Mario Galaxy 2


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Super Mario World vs Super Mario Bros 3


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Super Mario World vs. Resident Evil 4


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

RE4

RE4 vs Halo 3


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Resident Evil 4 vs Mega Man 2


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mega Man 2 vs. Phantom Fighter


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

RE4

RE4 vs Vanquish

..............shite

Mega man 2 vs Vanquish


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mega Man 2 vs. Soulcalibur II


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Mega Man 2 vs. Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles: Turtles in Time.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Ummmm, ummmmm, 

Mega Man 2 vs Mega Man X


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Mega Man X vs Super Metroid


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Mega Man X vs Super Mario All-Stars


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

^ Megan Man X over Super Metroid...reported.

Super Mario All-Stars vs Sonic Mega Collection


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Super Mario All-Stars vs. Mike Tyson's Punch-Out!!


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Super Mario All-Stars

Super Mario All-Stars vs Pokemon Crystal


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Super Mario All-Stars vs. Darkstalkers 3


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Super Mario All-Stars vs. Mario Party 4.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Mario Party 4

Mario Party 4 vs Mario Kart Double Dash


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Mario Kart Double Dash vs Final Fantasy 15


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Y'all ain't ever gonna vote for Darkstalkers, are y'all? 

Mario Kart Double Dash vs. Dr. Mario


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Mario Kart Double Dash vs F-Zero GX


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Y'all ain't ever gonna vote for Darkstalkers, are y'all?
> 
> Mario Kart Double Dash vs. Dr. Mario


I'll vote for it every time you post it for the next day, provided you retract your vote for the Pink Panther theme over GOT.

Mario Kart Double Dash vs Mario Kart 64


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Mario Kart Double Dash 

Mario Kart Double Dash vs The Legend of Zelda The Wind Waker


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

The Legend of Zelda The Wind Waker vs. Mario Tennis 64.


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

The Legend of Zelda The Wind Waker

The Legend of Zelda The Wind Waker vs. The Legend of Zelda Ocarina of Time


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Ocarina of Time vs Breath of the Wild


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Ocarina of Time by far

Ocarina of Time vs Twilight Princess


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Ocarina of Time vs The Legend of Zelda: A Link to the Past


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Ocarina of Time 

Ocarina of Time vs Super Mario Sunshine


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Ocarina of Time vs Pokemon HeartGold


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Ocarina of Time vs Pokemon Red/Blue


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Ocarina of Time 

Ocarina of Time vs Goldeneye 64


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Zelda: Ocarina of Time vs Star Wars Battlefront 2 (PS2)


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Ocarina of Time 

Ocarina of Time vs GTA Vice City


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

GTA: Vice City vs Bully


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Vice City 

Vice City vs San Andreas


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

GTA Vice City vs Mario Kart 8


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

GTA Vice City vs Def Jam: Fight for NY


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Edit:

By the dread Dormammu! 

GTA Vice City vs. Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde (NES)


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

GTA: Vice City vs. GTA: London.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

GTA Vice City vs GTA IV


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

GTA IV

GTA IV vs Red Dead Redemption


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Red Dead Redemption vs. Ice Climber.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Red Dead Redemption vs GTA V


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Red Dead Redemption vs. Max Payne 3.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Red Dead Redemption vs Tony Hawk's Underground 1


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Red Dead Redemption vs. Guilty Gear Xrd


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Red Dead Redemption vs. Duck Hunt.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

SUPA HOT FIRE. said:


> Red Dead Redemption vs. Ice Climber.


I so would've voted for Ice Climber... 










Duck Hunt vs. Alien Storm


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Duck Hunt vs. Mega Man 3.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

SUPA HOT FIRE. said:


> Duck Hunt vs. Mega Man 3.


Duck Hunt vs Contra


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Contra vs Metal Slug 2


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Contra vs. Gunstar Heroes.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Contra vs. Clock Tower


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Contra vs Pokemon Alpha Sapphire


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Contra vs. The Adventures of Batman & Robin. (Sega version.)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Contra vs. Night Warriors: Darkstalkers' Revenge


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Night Warriors: Darkstalkers' Revenge vs. Virtua Fighter.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Did... did that actually happen?

Night Warriors: Darkstalkers' Revenge vs. Shaq Fu


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Oh yes it did. :cool2

Night Warriors: Darkstalkers' Revenge vs. Tekken 1.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Night Warriors: Darkstalkers' Revenge vs. Asuka 120% BURNING Fest


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Night Warriors: Darkstalkers' Revenge vs. Dead Or Alive 3.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Dead Or Alive 3 vs Smash Bros Wii U


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Smash Bros Wii U vs. Strider


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Strider vs. Tenchu: Stealth Assassins.


----------



## Buster Cannon (Jul 7, 2017)

*Strider*









*VS*

*Marvel Vs Capcom 2: New Age of Heroes*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Marvel Vs Capcom 2: New Age of Heroes vs. Kasumi Ninja


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Marvel Vs Capcom 2: New Age of Heroes vs. Marvel Super Heroes vs. Street Fighter.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Marvel Vs Capcom 2: New Age of Heroes vs. Paperboy


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Marvel Vs Capcom 2: New Age of Heroes vs. Mortal Kombat 3.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Marvel Vs Capcom 2: New Age of Heroes vs. A Boy and His Blob: Trouble on Blobolonia


----------



## Buster Cannon (Jul 7, 2017)

*Marvel vs Capcom 2: New Age of Heroes*









*VS*

*SNK Vs Capcom 2: Mark of the Millennium*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Marvel vs Capcom 2: New Age of Heroes vs. Yo! Noid


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Yo! Noid only because of ^that disrespectful gif. >___________>

Yo! Noid vs. Tekken 3.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

^Jill is most certainly judging you.

Tekken 3 vs. Resident Evil REmake


----------



## Buster Cannon (Jul 7, 2017)

*Tekken 3 *









*VS*

*Summer Lesson*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Jill deserves better!

Tekken 3 vs. Garou: Mark of the Wolves


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Tekken 3 vs. *Resident Evil 3*. :homer2


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Damn skippy.

RE3 vs. Kool-Aid Man


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

RE3 vs Student Transfer V3.0


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

RE3 vs. Porky's


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

RE3 vs Looney Tunes - Sheep, Dog 'n' Wolf


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

MrJamesJepsan said:


> RE3 vs Looney Tunes - Sheep, Dog 'n' Wolf


Looney Tunes - Sheep, Dog 'n' Wolf vs Toy Story 2

sorry for killing the streak :shrug


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

arch.unleash said:


> Looney Tunes - Sheep, Dog 'n' Wolf vs Toy Story 2
> 
> sorry for killing the streak :shrug












Sheep, Dog 'n' Wolf vs. Zelda II: The Adventure of Link


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Sheep Dog n Wolfe vs Banjo Kazooie


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Banjo Kazooie vs. Diddy Kong Racing.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Diddy Kong Racing vs. Conker's Bad Fur Day


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Conker's Bad Fur Day vs. Perfect Dark.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Conker's Bad Fur Day vs Ratchet & Clank 2016


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Bad Fur Day vs GoldenEye


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

GoldenEye 

GoldenEye vs Medal of Honour Frontline


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

GoldenEye 

GoldenEye vs WWF No Mercy


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

WWF No Mercy vs WWF Smackdown 2: Know Your Role!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

WWF No Mercy vs. WWE SmackDown! Here Comes the Pain


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Here Comes the Pain 

Here Comes the Pain vs Day of Reckoning 2


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Day of Reckoning 2 vs Super Monkey Ball


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Day of Reckoning 2 vs Sonic Mania


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Day of Reckoning 2 vs Smackdown vs RAW 2007


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Day of Reckoning 2 vs WCW v NWO Revenge


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Day of Reckoning 2 vs Pokemon Emerald


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Pokemon Emerald 

Pokemon Emerald vs Pokemon Platinum


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Pokemon Emerald vs Pokemon White


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Pokemon White vs. Tekken Tag Tournament 2


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Tekken Tag 2 vs Mortal Kombat Trilogy


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Tekken Tag Tournament 2 vs Contra III: The Alien Wars


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Tekken Tag 2 vs Tekken 3


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tekken Tag Tournament 2 vs. Zombies Ate My Neighbors


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Tekken Tag Tournament 2 vs Crash Bandicoot 2


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Crash Bandicoot 2 vs Alone in the Dark


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Alone in the Dark vs. Clock Tower


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Alone in the Dark vs. Clock Tower


Alone in the Dark vs Resident Evil 7


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Alone in the Dark vs Epic Mickey


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Epic Mickey vs. Mickey's Wild Adventure.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Epic Mickey vs. Resident Evil: Revelations... no reason...


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Resident Evil: Revelations vs. Resident Evil 5.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

RE5 was an insult to Jill!

Resident Evil: Revelations vs. Splatterhouse: Wanpaku Graffiti


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Resident Evil: Revelations vs Resident Evil 7


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Resi Evil 7 vs GTA Vice City


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

GTA Vice City vs Bully


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

GTA Vice City vs. GTA 3.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

GTA Vice City vs. The Simpsons (arcade)


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

GTA Vice City vs. GTA IV.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

GTA Vice City vs God of War 4

It's time for at least a 3 pages streak for GOW opcorn


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

God of War 4, but I almost feel bad voting against Vice City, because Vice City provided me with some of the greatest entertainment of my life. Pressing Issues on VCPR is the greatest piece of comedic satire that's ever been put in a video game. If anybody here has never seen it, just give it a listen and thank me later. It's not even video, it's pure audio. You can just browse the forum while listening to it.






Pastor Richards >>>>> you

God of War 4 vs God of War 1


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

God of War vs. Mass Effect


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'd ask which one but it's Mass Effect either way. Also, listen to VCPR. Please, I'm serious. 

Mass Effect 1 vs Injustice 2


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

If I don't put a number, I mean the first one.

Injustice 2 vs. Pac-Man


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

SERIOUSLY? Injustice is a fucking piece of shit. Mass Effect 1 is one of the 3 greatest games of all time. 

Injustice 2 vs Mortal Kombat X


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Still haven't played it. Haven't had time. It's just waiting for me.

Injustice 2 vs. Darkstalkers 3


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Injustice 2 over Mass Effect 1??? :wow Yikes :lol

Injustice 2 vs. Street Fighter V.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

^See, this guy knows.

PLAY IT. It's like Star Trek if it were actually good, you'll love it.

Injustice 2 vs GTA III


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

SUPA HOT FIRE. said:


> Injustice 2 over Mass Effect 1??? :wow Yikes :lol
> 
> Injustice 2 vs. Street Fighter V.


I get it! Oy! I'll play the damn thing!

GTA III vs. Super Metroid, my Mass Effect


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

GTA III vs The Simpsons Hit n Run


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

GTA III vs Pokemon Blue


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> I get it! Oy! I'll play the damn thing!
> 
> GTA III vs. Super Metroid,* my Mass Effect*


For now...

Tell me when you're gonna play it though, there's an important quest you need to be aware of. If you don't do it, something shit happens later. It's not hard to do, but you gotta know where to go.

GTA III vs GTA Vice City


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

GTA Vice City vs. Chrono Trigger


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Vice City vs GTA San Andreas


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

GTA Vice City vs Zelda: A Link to the Past


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Vice City vs Hitman 2


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

GTA Vice City vs God of War III


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

God of War III vs. Demon's Crest


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

So much for that God of War streak. You failed me Tyrion :kurtcry2

I'll try again.
God of War III vs God of War IV


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

arch.unleash said:


> So much for that God of War streak. You failed me Tyrion :kurtcry2
> 
> God of War III vs God of War IV
> 
> I'll try again.


Sorry, but Mass Effect's a billion times better than God of War and has the greatest story in video game history. Deal with it.....or play Mass Effect and then apologize to me for how wrong you are. :shrug

By the way, I say this as somebody whos PSN name is Kratosx23 and God of War is literally the first game that got me deeply invested in a games story. It doesn't touch Mass Effect. And Mass Effect 1 is the worst of the 3 games.

God of War IV vs Bioshock


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

God of War IV vs. Dark Souls 3.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

God of War IV vs Uncharted 2


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I was about to vote for Bioshock...

God of War IV vs. Secret of Mana


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

So we can tack a love of first person games on to your many list of character flaws. :side:

God of War IV vs Uncharted 4


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I love the atmosphere. 

God of War IV vs. Donkey Kong Country 2: Diddy's Kong Quest


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'm not against Bioshock, I don't know Bioshock.....and the reason I don't know Bioshock is because first person is the worst person. 

If it had been a third person, I would've played it.

God of War IV or Mario Kart 64


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

God of War IV vs Gunstar Heroes


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

God of War IV vs Batman Arkham City


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Batman Arkham City vs. Batman Arkham Asylum.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Most of these games came out after 1999. I'm freaking out, man!

Batman Arkham City vs. Batman: The Video Game (NES)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Arkham City. Asylum is amazing and I was blown away that they made such a perfect Batman game that was so amazingly faithful to the animated series, which is the gold standard of the characterization of the Caped Crusader, after so many bad Batman games, but City went even further than that.

Arkham City vs Arkham Knight


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Arkham City vs. Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles: Turtles in Time


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Sorry, but Mass Effect's a billion times better than God of War and has the greatest story in video game history. Deal with it.....or play Mass Effect and then apologize to me for how wrong you are. :shrug
> 
> By the way, I say this as somebody whos PSN name is Kratosx23 and God of War is literally the first game that got me deeply invested in a games story. It doesn't touch Mass Effect. And Mass Effect 1 is the worst of the 3 games.
> 
> God of War IV vs Bioshock


I don't know, it's one of those games that's always in my mind to play but never actually played it, especially that it has RPG elements and long cut scenes which I hated at the time, but after playing the Witcher 3 I found out that I can actually get through an RPG game and be entertained. I may play it one day.

I'm satisfied with the streak because I'd have chosen Arkham City too over GOW because it's the best game ever. 

Arkham City vs Gears of War 2


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Arkham City vs. Final Fantasy V


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Arkham City vs Final Fantasy XV


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

arch.unleash said:


> I don't know, it's one of those games that's always in my mind to play but never actually played it, especially that it has RPG elements and long cut scenes which I hated at the time, but after playing the Witcher 3 I changed my mind. I may play it one day.
> 
> I'm satisfied with streak because I'd have chosen Arkham city too over GOW because it's the best game ever.
> 
> Arkham City vs Gears of War 2


Believe me, the story of Mass Effect is like a wine that you'll be begging to drink over and over again. You won't be able to stop. Those cutscenes will fly by. Besides, it's not like God of War or Arkham City or any other game doesn't have long cutscenes. 

I'm not the biggest RPG fan, but it's not gonna kill you, and it's way toned down in 2 and 3. 2 and 3 barely even qualify as RPG's. They're NOTHING like Elder Scrolls or Fallout. Not even close. Just play it, trust me. By the end of the first game, you'll be wanting to hug me for recommending your new favourite franchise to you.

Mass Effect 2's a hundred billion times better than Arkham City, as well, and Arkham City is a masterpiece and a nearly unparalled work of art.....

Arkham City vs Assassins Creed: Black Flag


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Arkham City vs. Cybernator


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Believe me, the story of Mass Effect is like a wine that you'll be begging to drink over and over again. You won't be able to stop. Those cutscenes will fly by. Besides, it's not like God of War or Arkham City or any other game doesn't have long cutscenes.
> 
> I'm not the biggest RPG fan, but it's not gonna kill you, and it's way toned down in 2 and 3. 2 and 3 barely even qualify as RPG's. They're NOTHING like Elder Scrolls or Fallout. Not even close. Just play it, trust me. By the end of the first game, you'll be wanting to hug me for recommending your new favourite franchise to you.
> 
> ...


Man you sold me, I saw you talk about it multiple times with so much praise. Not just you but I've never heard a bad word about it especially 2. The thing is the ending of 3 got spoiled for me and it's apparently shit.

I work 10 hours a day and this fucking work doesn't allow me to play heavy games like Mass Effect. I took a vacation so I could enjoy God of War. I promise I'll keep it in mind, I have 1 already on my 360 but I really didn't like the gameplay. Should I start with it or can I start with 2?

Arkham City vs Scarface (One of my favourite games ever, very fucking underrated)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Scarface: The World Is Yours is surprisingly good, but...

Arkham City vs. Harvest Moon


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Arkham City vs Red Dead Redemption


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Arkham City vs. Natsume Championship Wrestling


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

arch.unleash said:


> Man you sold me, I saw you talk about it multiple times with so much praise. Not just you but I've never heard a bad word about it especially 2. The thing is the ending of 3 got spoiled for me and it's apparently shit.


The ending of 3 is total shit, BUT, it doesn't kill the fact that all the world building prior to that is amazing, and they eventually added a DLC ending that makes it.....ok. It's not incredible or anything, but it was fine. They met us half way on it and by the end of it, I didn't hate the ending anymore.

Now all the DLC is worth getting, in fact, in some cases, like Zaeed and Kasumi from 2, the DLC makes it a vastly better experience, but if you don't want the ending DLC, you can just watch the DLC ending on Youtube. I would suggest getting all other DLC, though, because the additional storylines, Lair Of The Shadow Broker is INSANELY good, and a few things, like Zaeed and Kasumi from 2, because Mass Effect ports from game to game, they now appear in 3 when you import your data, whereas they don't otherwise. 



> I work 10 hours a day and this fucking work doesn't allow me to play heavy games like Mass Effect. I took a vacation so I could enjoy God of War. I promise I'll keep it in mind, I have 1 already on my 360 but I really didn't like the gameplay. Should I start with it or can I start with 2?


I would play the first game, if you want the full experience. There's a DLC for people who never played 1, where it's a digital comic before the game starts, briefly narrating the events of the first game, and you get to choose which of the important decisions from 1 are imported into your playthrough for 2, so it's not absolutely necessary, but having an appreciation for the world already, and knowing the characters already, and when you meet characters in the second, it means a lot more if you played the first. I would play the first. Plus, if you don't play the first, you won't get to hear the conversation with Sovereign, and the conversation with Sovereign is maybe the best scene in the series, as much as the second game is better than the first. I don't know if it is the best scene, but that scene is so fucking poetic and the writing is out of this world.

If the gameplay of the first is REALLY bothering you, and it's just impossible to play, then I would say watch a full walkthrough of Mass Effect 1 on Youtube, get the full breadth of the storyline through that, and then start playing at 2, and buy the DLC for 2 that lets you import the choices from 1 that you want. The problem with doing that, though, is that watching a playthrough doesn't give you the option of choosing what to say and do yourself, and things will vary, but that's just if the gameplay is really unbearable. I say try to power your way through it. I don't like the gameplay of 1 either, that's the one thing I can criticize about the series, other than the way that they handled the ending. Everything else is perfect.

..........

Arkham City vs Arkham Origins


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Arkham City vs. Secret of Evermore


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Arkham City vs Paper Mario


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Paper Mario vs. Smash TV


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Paper Mario vs Super Smash Bros.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Paper Mario vs Super Mario RPG


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Super Mario RPG vs Zelda: A Link to The Past


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> The ending of 3 is total shit, BUT, it doesn't kill the fact that all the world building prior to that is amazing, and they eventually added a DLC ending that makes it.....ok. It's not incredible or anything, but it was fine. They met us half way on it and by the end of it, I didn't hate the ending anymore.
> 
> Now all the DLC is worth getting, in fact, in some cases, like Zaeed and Kasumi from 2, the DLC makes it a vastly better experience, but if you don't want the ending DLC, you can just watch the DLC ending on Youtube. I would suggest getting all other DLC, though, because the additional storylines, Lair Of The Shadow Broker is INSANELY good, and a few things, like Zaeed and Kasumi from 2, because Mass Effect ports from game to game, they now appear in 3 when you import your data, whereas they don't otherwise.
> 
> ...


Mass Effect 1 was probably the first game I've tried when I bought the 360 in 2010. I was ready to be blown away but found the gameplay to be very slow and it felt like one of those strategic PC games, I wasn't into stories at the time I just wanted some insane gameplay, I guess I'd appreciate it more now.

I don't think I can get the DLCs because my 360 was modified so I could play copies instead of original games because I couldn't afford buying them as a student. :shrug I think I can't play online or buy anything on a modified 360. I guess I should play the game first then we can talk about the DLC.

How long approximately does it take to beat each of them? 

I didn't play any of the above games so I can't really choose.

Super Mario RPG vs Zelda: A Link to The Past


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

arch.unleash said:


> I don't think I can get the DLCs because my 360 was modified so I could play copies instead of original games because I couldn't afford buying them as a student. :shrug I think I can't play online or buy anything on a modified 360. I guess I should play the game first then we can talk about the DLC.


Oh. That's a bummer. The DLC makes things better. What about PS3? Do you have that? They released the trilogy (as a collection) on PS3, you can probably get it relatively cheap because they've had tons of sales on it in the past. It's been out for ages. It also comes with some of the DLC. According to the Mass Effect official website, you can get the first ME on PS3 for 15 bucks. It's also available on PC.



> How long approximately does it take to beat each of them?


It's been so long that I don't remember, but I can promise you, they're long games. You get your moneys worth. I think I've done playthroughs of 2 in about 30 hours including side quests.....I think. Sometimes I just let the game sit for a while, so that runs up the total amount of clock time, it's hard to know exactly. I looked up how long the trilogy takes, and I got this:

https://howlongtobeat.com/game.php?id=5714

Zelda: A Link To The Past, solely for this:






GOATNESS.

Zelda: A Link To The Past vs Spider-Man (PS2)


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Zelda: A Link To The Past vs Student Transfer


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Student Transfer vs Theme Hospital


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Oh. That's a bummer. The DLC makes things better. What about PS3? Do you have that? They released the trilogy (as a collection) on PS3, you can probably get it relatively cheap because they've had tons of sales on it in the past. It's been out for ages. It also comes with some of the DLC. According to the Mass Effect official website, you can get the first ME on PS3 for 15 bucks. It's also available on PC.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't have a PS3 

After playing games like Witcher, GOW and AC Origins, 30 hours is a walk in the park.

Theme Hospital vs Pokemon Crystal


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Theme Hospital vs Sim City 3000


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Sim City 3000 vs The Sims 1.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Sims 1 vs Rollercoaster Tycoon


----------



## RavioliLover (Jul 18, 2018)

Sims 1 vs Mario Kart 64


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Mario Kart

Mario Kart vs Crash Team Racing


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

arch.unleash said:


> I don't have a PS3
> 
> After playing games like Witcher, GOW and AC Origins, 30 hours is a walk in the park.
> 
> Theme Hospital vs Pokemon Crystal


That's just an estimate. These games are huge. It's much vaster, at least to me, than GOW and AC Origins. Witcher I don't know. I tried playing 3, because Charles Dance is the villain, but I didn't like the combat, and I never played the originals, so the lore couldn't engage me because I walked into it totally unfamiliar, which as a rule, I never do.

Mario Kart vs Kirby's Adventure


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kirby's Adventure vs. Captain America and The Avengers


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Mario Kart -- although I would've picked Kirby Super Star over it.


Edit: Kirby's Adventure then





Kirby's Adventure vs Thief II


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Kirby's Adventure. Captain America and The Avengers was not fun for me as a child. It was too hard.....or I was a shitty gamer as a child, which I was.

Kirby's Adventure vs another game that gave me problems as a child, Spider-Man and the X-Men in Arcade's Revenge. That game gave me nightmares as a child. Absolute nightmares. I never got past the Wolverine level.


----------



## RavioliLover (Jul 18, 2018)

Kirby's Adventure vs Kirby 64


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kirby's Adventure vs. Weaponlord


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Kirby's Adventure vs Captain Tsubasa 2 (NES) 

I don't know if anyone played that game, but it was THE game of my childhood. So many great memories.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Kirby's Adventure vs. Super Mario World.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Super Mario World 

Super Mario World vs Super Mario Land 2: 6 Golden Coins


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Super Mario World 

Super Mario World vs Final Fantasy Tactics


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Final Fantasy Tactics vs Shadow of Mordor


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Shadow of Mordor vs. Assassin's Creed 1.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Shadow of Mordor vs Breath of the Wild


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Breath of the Wild vs. Crash Bandicoot 3.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Breath of the Wild vs Ocarina of Time


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Ocarina of Time vs Smackdown Here Comes the Pain


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Ocarina of time vs Detroit become human


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Ocarina of Time vs Super Smash Bros Melee


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ocarina of Time vs. Super Mario Bros. 3


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Ocarina of Time vs Metal Gear Solid


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

OT again 

OT vs journey


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Ocarina of Time vs. RuneScape


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ocarina of Time vs. Mass Effect


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Ocarina of Time vs eBoxingPromoter


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ocarina of Time vs. Resident Evil 4


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Ocarina of Time vs Crash Bandicoot N. Sane Trilogy


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Ocarina of Time vs. Spyro Reignited Trilogy.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ocarina of Time vs. Resident Evil REmake


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Ocarina of Time vs The Last Guardian


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ocarina of Time vs. Street Fighter II


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Phantom why you do this to me.....  :lol


Ocarina of Time vs. Super Mario 64.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ocarina of Time vs Breath of the Wild


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Ocarina of Time vs Final Fantasy 7


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Ocarina of Time vs. Kingdom Hearts.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Ocarina of Time vs Okami


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Okami since I have just started Ocarina of Time

Okami vs Journey


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Journey vs. Uncharted: Drake's Fortune.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Journey vs. American McGee's Alice


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Alice vs Sly 2: Band of Thieves


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Alice vs. Maniac Mansion


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Maniac Mansion vs. Pokemon SoulSilver


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Pokemon SoulSilver vs GTA Liberty City Stories


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

No! I wanted 42 pages of Maniac Mansion!

Pokemon SoulSilver vs. Monster Party


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Pokemon SoulSilver vs. Pokemon Black 2


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Pokemon Black 2 vs. Darkstalkers 3


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Edit: I thought i reloaded before posting

Dark stalkers 3 vs Chrono Trigger

@MrJamesJepsan sorry take a look again. I took too long to post :lol


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Chrono Trigger vs Final Fantasy 6


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Stupid_Smark said:


> Edit: I thought i reloaded before posting
> 
> Dark stalkers 3 vs Chrono Trigger


Darkstalkers 3 vs. Yo! Noid










Edit: 

Dammit, Jepsan!

Chrono Trigger vs. Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Chrono Trigger vs. Final Fantasy VII.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Final Fantasy VII vs. Project X Zone


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Project X Zone vs. Titanfall.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Wait. What?













Project X Zone vs. Kid Kool and the Quest for the Seven Wonder Herbs




















It covers both of them!


----------



## KairiShirai (Jul 19, 2018)

Project X Zone vs Final Fantasy 8


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

FF8

FF8 vs Panzer Dragoon Saga


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Styles#Bliss-Nz said:


> FF8
> 
> FF8 vs Panzer Dragoon Saga


#TheWorst

FF8 vs. Natsume Championship Wrestling


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

FF8

FF8 vs WCW Thunder


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

FF8 vs. Goof Troop


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

FF8 vs Flashback (1992)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

FF8 vs. Fade to Black


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Just for the name alone.

Fade To Black vs Guitar Hero: Metallica, which features Fade To Black


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Guitar Hero

Guitar Hero Metallica vs DBZ Kinect


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Guitar Hero: Metallica. DBZ is awful from what I've seen.

Guitar Hero: Metallica vs Mass Effect 3


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mass Effect 3 vs. Zombie Revenge


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mass Effect 3 vs Mass Effect 2


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mass Effect 3?

Mass Effect 3 vs. FrightFearLand


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Nope. 2. Although it would've been 3 had certain flaws been avoided. 

When are you gonna start playing your new favourite series, by the way?

Mass Effect 3 vs God of War: Chains of Olympus


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mass Effect 3 vs. Metroid Prime


----------



## KairiShirai (Jul 19, 2018)

Metroid Prime vs Super Metroid


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Super Metroid vs. Mario is Missing!


----------



## KairiShirai (Jul 19, 2018)

Super Metroid vs Kirby Super Star


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Super Metroid vs. Tales of Phantasia


----------



## KairiShirai (Jul 19, 2018)

Super Metroid vs Final Fantasy 6


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Super Metroid vs. Streets of Rage


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Mass Effect 3 vs. Metroid Prime


Fair enough. I tried. You don't know what you're missing. :shrug

Super Metroid. Probably.

EDIT - Streets of Rage. Probably. 

Never played either. It just looks better.

Streets of Rage vs Ultimate Marvel vs. Capcom 3


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I'll start Mass Effect in a few.


Ultimate Marvel vs. Capcom 3 vs. Paperboy


----------



## KairiShirai (Jul 19, 2018)

Ultimate Marvel vs Capcom 3 vs Ultra Street Fighter 4


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ultimate Marvel vs Capcom 3 vs. Bad Street Brawler


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Ultimate Marvel vs Capcom 3 vs Super Smash Bros Wii U


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> I'll start Mass Effect in a few.


Sure you will. 

Update me with how you're enjoying it in 5 years when you finally start playing. Also, make sure you look up how to get Wrex's family armor before the mission on Virmire. You can do it any time prior, as far as I remember. Be sure to save before you start the mission so that if you screw up, you can re-do it.

Ultimate Doctor Strange vs Capcom 3 vs Injustice Doctor Fate edition


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ultimate Doctor Strange vs Capcom 3 vs. Jaws (NES)


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Jaws vs. Kung Fu. (NES)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kung Fu vs. Street Fighter II: Electric Boogaloo


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Ultimate Doctor Strange vs Capcom 3


*VENGEANCE OF HORUS!* :cuss:










I suppose I brought it on myself by phrasing the games the way I did.....

Street Fighter 2 vs Uncharted 4


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Jill, Hsien-Ko, Strange... UMvC3 is the clear winner.

Street Fighter 2 vs. Clayfighter


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Clayfighter vs. Uncharted 3.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> Hsien-Ko


Hu dat

I honestly wish the Marvel games played like Injustice. I can't enjoy the engine they're on.

Uncharted 3: Drake's Deception aka the best Uncharted vs Uncharted: Drake's Fortune, aka the worst Uncharted (still pretty good tho)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Clayfighter vs. PaRappa the Rapper

The Ultimate Battle


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Ooooooooh PaRappa the Rapper was my shit back then!










PaRappa the Rapper vs. Crash Bandicoot 1.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Hu dat




















Heck yeah!










PaRappa the Rapper vs. Taiko: Drum Master


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

PaRappa the Rapper vs Rayman Legends


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

PhantomoftheRing said:


>


Oh. That really annoying, poorly designed character. Of course. I should've known.

I love how everybody just ignores the games I put down and doesn't bother to edit, too. Good stuff.

Rayman Legends vs Assassins Creed: Black Flag


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Oh. That really annoying, poorly designed character. Of course. I should've known.
> 
> I love how everybody just ignores the games I put down and doesn't bother to edit, too. Good stuff.


:thelist













Sorry. There was no match on your post when I answered.










Rayman Legends vs. Captain Commando


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Sorry Tyrion I should have read properly. :lol

I'll try to make it up for you:

Captain Commando vs. Uncharted 3.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

All yours, Tyrion.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> :thelist
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You really don't see the silliness in this character? Arms as long as a park bench, the ridiculous hat flapping all over her face, a garment 5 times her size, etc? ~_~

Uncharted 3. I've never played Captain Commando, but it's still Uncharted 3.

Uncharted 3 vs Assassins Creed 2


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> You really don't see the silliness in this character?


I never said that.












Assassins Creed 2 vs. Fire Emblem: The Sacred Stones


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Assassins Creed 2 vs. Tomb Raider. (2013)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Assassins Creed 2 vs. Puzzle Bobble


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Assassins Creed 2 vs. Driver. (PS1)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Assassins Creed 2 vs. Super Mario Bros.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Cannot resist that gif and its nostalgia factor. :zayn3

Super Mario Bros vs. Mega Man 2.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> I never said that.


Fine, you like really bizarre stuff.

I guess a lot of nerd stuff I like is considered weird, but this is too far over the line for me. Japanese culture is just way too odd for my taste.

Assassins Creed 2 vs Assassins Creed Brotherhoood

EDIT - Fuck.

Super Mario Bros vs Grand Theft Auto IV


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Super Mario Bros. vs. Keystone Kapers

Also, some elements of her design are based on traditional jiangshi fiction.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Damn. Your wife is fine. :Seth

----.

Super Mario Bros vs. Sonic The Hedgehog 1.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

SUPA HOT FIRE. said:


> Damn. Your wife is fine. :Seth


With this, I cannot argue. She's one lovely hopping vampire lady.











Yeah, I'm weird.


Super Mario Bros vs. Donkey Kong


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Super Mario Bros vs. Kirby's Adventure.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Super Mario Bros. vs. Super Smash Bros.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Super Mario Bros vs. Chip 'n Dale Rescue Rangers. (NES)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Chip 'n Dale: Rescue Rangers game is actually pretty boss!


Still...

Super Mario Bros vs. Mike Tyson's Punch-Out!!


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

I might play Chip 'n Dale again, it's been a while. :zayn3

Super Mario Bros vs. Popeye. (NES)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Super Mario Bros. vs. Zelda...














...The Wand of Gamelon


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Super Mario Bros vs Cat Mario


----------



## KairiShirai (Jul 19, 2018)

Super Mario Bros vs Mario 64


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Super Mario Bros. is on the run it deserves... roud

Super Mario Bros. vs. Mario Bros.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Super Mario Bros vs. New Super Mario Bros 2. (Nintendo 3DS.)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Super Mario Bros. vs. Super Mario Bros. 2


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Super Mario Bros vs. Super Mario Bros 3.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Super Mario Bros. vs. Mario Bros.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Super Mario Bros vs. Super Mario Sunshine.


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Super Mario Bros vs Silent Hill 2


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Silent Hill 2 vs Resident Evil 2


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

RE2 vs. REmake


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

REmake vs Super Mario Bros.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dolorian said:


> REmake vs Super Mario Bros.


No!! NO!!! NOOOO!!!!









Who wants to answer that one?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> No!! NO!!! NOOOO!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

REmake vs MGS 3: Snake Eater


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

MGS 3: Snake Eater vs Metal Gear Solid


----------



## KairiShirai (Jul 19, 2018)

MGS3 vs MGS2


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

MGS3 vs Splinter Cell 2002


----------



## KairiShirai (Jul 19, 2018)

MGS3 vs DMC3


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

MGS3 vs Sly 3


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Both of my games are out?!










MGS3 vs. Super Metroid


----------



## Kyle Cartman (Oct 26, 2016)

MGS3 vs TimeSplitters 2


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

MGS3 vs. Fatal Frame


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

MGS3 vs Skyrim


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

MGS3 vs. Clock Tower


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

MGS3 vs Grand Theft Auto V


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

MGS3 vs. Darkstalkers 3


----------



## KairiShirai (Jul 19, 2018)

MGS3 vs RE4


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Resident Evil 4 vs Resident Evil 7


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Resident Evil 4 vs Super Mario Bros


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Super Mario Bros. vs. REmake

FULL CIRCLE!!!


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Lmao Mario keeps coming back. :lol

Super Mario Bros vs. Need For Speed: Hot Pursuit 2.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Super Mario Bros. vs. Yo! Noid


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Super Mario Brothers vs GTA San Andreas


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Super Mario Brothers vs Sonic Mania


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Alright, that's it, Mario's going out. I've had enough.

Sonic Mania vs God of War 2


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:thelist

God of War 2 vs. Super Mario Bros.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

God of War 2 vs God of War 4


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

God of War 2 vs. Asuka 120% BURNING Fest


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

God of War 2 vs what? 2K18? I don't even know what game you're referring to.

God of War 2 vs Mass Effect


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

God of War 2 vs. The Legend of Zelda


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

The Legend of Zelda vs. Tibia.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Legend of Zelda vs. Yoshi's Story


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

The Legend of Zelda vs. Mega Man. (NES)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

GAH!! MY HEART!!


The Legend of Zelda vs. Clock Tower 3


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

xD

The Legend of Zelda vs. Excitebike.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Legend of Zelda vs. WWF WrestleFest


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

The Legend of Zelda vs Metal Gear


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Metal Gear vs. Splinter Cell.

Zelda fans :triggered


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Metal Gear vs Chrono Trigger


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Chrono Trigger vs. Tales of Berseria


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Chrono Trigger vs. Comix Zone.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Chrono Trigger vs. WarioWare, Inc.: Mega Microgame$!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

WarioWare, Inc.: Mega Microgame$!

I was never exposed to Chrono Trigger (nor was I to this game, so I'm making a judgment call), I know it's a highly acclaimed game, but I looked it up, saw characters that looked like Dragon Ball Z and just viscerally went "NO!". Come to find out it's the same artist who made the designs. What is wrong with this guy and his obsession with stupid hair? Not to mention, Wario is Mario and Mario, while not great, I'm completely ok with. I'm trying with Dragon Ball, I really am, but the more I see of it (granted, no actual episodes just yet, I can't find them available, just clips), it just seems insanely weird and cheeseball, with extremely boring storylines.

WarioWare, Inc.: Mega Microgame$! vs Mass Effect


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Mass Effect vs Mass Effect 2


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

GOAT Effect 2 vs Grand Theft Auto V


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

GTA V

GTA V or GTA San Andreas


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

GTA V

GTA V or GTA: Chinatown Wars


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

MrJamesJepsan said:


> GTA V
> 
> GTA V or GTA: Chinatown Wars


GTAV


GTAV or GTA Vice City


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

GTA V 

GTA V vs The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt vs Skyrim


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt vs Horizon Zero Dawn


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt vs Red Dead Redemption


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt vs The Last of Us


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Last of Us vs. Dino Crisis


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

The Last of Us vs Heavy Rain


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

The Last of Us vs. Left 4 Dead.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The Last of Us vs. Uncharted 2


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Last of Us vs. Night Warriors: Darkstalkers' Revenge


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

The Last of Us vs Telltale Walking Dead


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The Last of Us vs Street Fighter V


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

The Last of Us vs Bloodborne


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The Last of Us. I downloaded Bloodborne for free, and I gave up on it after I walked into the first room. I just didn't "get it". 

The Last of Us vs Uncharted 4


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

The Last of Us, same with Uncharted for me. Don't get it, not my type I guess. 

The Last of Us vs The Order: 1886


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

You don't get it despite the fact that they're made by the same studio and are very similar from a play standpoint? Anyway, Uncharted smokes The Last of Us, so if you want TLOU to keep winning, I'd avoid listing an Uncharted game when I'm around.....except for the first one.

My issue with Bloodborne was I couldn't figure out how to actually play it. It wasn't the storyline.

The Last of Us vs a game that I will be extremely furious when it loses, the GOAT, Mass Effect 2.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Any Mass Effect game in general >>> The Last Of Us in every single aspect from story to gameplay. Period.

Mass Effect 2 vs. Titanfall 2.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Yay!










I know people worship TLOU, so I was worried. Fortunately, people get that way about ME as well.

Mass Effect 2 vs Assassins Creed II


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Mass Effect 2 vs GTA 4


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mass Effect 2 vs South Park: The Stick Of Truth


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mass Effect 2 vs. REmake...

*cough*


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Mass Effect 2 vs Batman: Arkham Asylum


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Believe me, if I picked Resident Evil, by the time you played Mass Effect 2, you'd tell me to change my answer.

Mass Effect 2 vs Gears of War 2


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mass Effect 2 vs. Metroid, the GOAT


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mass Effect 2, the actual GOAT, vs God of War 2.

I'll forgive you for that slip up, though. It's not your fault. You don't know the joys of Mordin Solus yet.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Mass Effect 2 vs Mass Effect Andromeda


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Oh god.

Mass Effect 2.

Just so Phantom knows for his future ME playthroughs, Mass Effect Andromeda is not a Mass Effect game. It is pure, seething Asuka and Doctor Strange hatred in video game form. I wouldn't let my worst enemy touch it. Steer CLEAR.

Mass Effect 2 vs Mass Effect 3


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Mass Effect 2 vs Mass Effect 1


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mass Effect vs. Darkstalkers 3


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Well, it's all you know, so I can't blame you. Some people do think 1 is a better story, though. They're wrong, but it does happen.

Mass Effect vs God of War: Ghost of Sparta


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Mass Effect vs God of War (PS4)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mass Effect vs Gears of War 3


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Never liked Gears all that much. 

Mass Effect vs. Deus Ex.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mass Effect vs. Vampire: Darkstalkers Collection


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mass Effect vs Manhunt


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mass Effect vs. Donkey Kong

Anyone who votes against Donkey Kong is a looney.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Well, my country's dollar is literally called "The Looney".

Mass Effect vs Uncharted 2


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mass Effect vs. RE3, starring GOAT Jill Valentine


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mass Effect vs Assassins Creed Rogue


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mass Effect vs. The best sci-fi video game of all time...


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Mass Effect vs Super Mario Bros.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Super Mario Bros. vs. Final Fight


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

How dare you.

Final Fight vs Mass Effect 2


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Mass Effect 2 vs. Dead Space 2.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mass Effect 2 vs Double Dragon


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Mass Effect 2 vs Zelda: A Link To The Past


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Zelda: A Link To The Past vs. Zombies Ate My Neighbors


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Zelda: A Link To The Past vs. Super Mario World


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Super Mario World vs. Illusion of Gaia


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Super Mario World vs. Super Mario 64


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Super mario 64 vs Starfox 64


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Super Mario 64 vs Crash Bandicoot 1


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Super Mario 64 vs Ocarina of Time


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Ocarina of Time vs Okami


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ocarina of Time vs Super Metroid


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Ocarina of Time vs Castlevania: Symphony of the Night


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Castlevania: Symphony of the Night vs. Ninja Gaiden. (NES)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Castlevania: Symphony of the Night vs. Fabulous Jill Valentine and Others (Marvel vs. Capcom 2)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Marvel vs Street Fighter (Capcom, but for the purposes of the comparison, Street Fighter) against DC vs Mortal Kombat


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Marvel vs. Capcom 2 vs. Clayfighter


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

MVC2 vs Dragon Ball FighterZ


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

MVC2

MVC2 vs Mario Kart 64


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Mario Kart 64 vs Crash Team Racing


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mario Kart 64 vs The Legend of Zelda: The Wind Waker


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Legend of Zelda: The Wind Waker vs. Darkstalkers 3


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

If I vote for Darkstalkers 3, do you promise to never post that gif again?


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

The Legend of Zelda: The Wind Waker vs Okami


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

You will never know...

Okami vs. Bayonetta


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Okami for the sole reason that it's Asuka's favourite game and it provided her with her wonderful pre WWE entrance music. When I don't care about either game, frivilous excuses like that one will be used.

Okami vs Kirby's Epic Yarn


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Okami vs Persona 5


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Okami vs. Maniac Mansion


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Okami vs. Sonic Advance. (GBA)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Okami vs Injustice 2


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Injustice 2 vs Mortal Kombat X


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Injustice 2 vs Dragonball FighterZ


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

3jp1 said:


> Injustice 2 vs Mortal *C*ombat X


~___________~

Injustice 2. 

DC stomps that weird, stupid Dragon Ball universe. Not to mention the combat looks weird and not fun. Very MVC.

Injustice 2 vs Injustice: Gods Among Us


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Injustice 2



















vs.

Ultimate Marvel vs. Capcom 3


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

No clue about either, in any case...

Ultimate Marvel vs. Capcom 3 vs REMake


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I can tell you don't know either because you picked the wrong one. The characters and combat in Injustice 2 are much better.

UMVC 3 vs GTA San Andreas


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

UMVC 3 vs Bully


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

God sakes...

Bully. Very good game. Heard rumors of a sequel, hopefully it happens.

Bully vs Red Dead Redemption


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Red Dead Redemption vs GTA V


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Red Dead Redemption vs. Star Fox 64



Tyrion Lannister said:


> I can tell you don't know either because you picked the wrong one. The *characters* and combat in Injustice 2 are much better.


You know that Doctor Strange, Hsien-Ko, and Jill valentine are in UMvC3, right?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Red Dead Redemption vs. GTA V


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Red Dead Redemption vs. Super Metroid


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Red Dead Redemption vs. Grand Theft Auto IV.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Red Dead Redemption vs. Star Ocean


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Red Dead Redemption vs TMNT (NES)


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

The first TMNT on NES? They sucked ass. 

Red Dead Redemption vs Heavy Rain


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Heavy Rain vs Beyond: Two Souls


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Heavy Rain vs. Legacy of Kain: Soul Reaver.


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Heavy Rain vs Fahrenheit (Indigo Prophecy)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Heavy Rain vs. Kingdom Hearts


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Heavy Rain vs Max Payne


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Heavy Rain vs. Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Heavy Rain vs Injustice: Gods Among Us


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

What the what!?

Injustice: Gods Among Us vs. Batman: The Video Game (NES)


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Injustice: Gods Among Us vs GTA V


----------



## steorswe (Apr 4, 2012)

GTA V versus Sid Meiers Civilization V


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

GTA V vs Street Fighter IV


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Street Fighter IV vs. Viewtiful Joe


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Street Fighter IV vs Persona 4 Arena


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Street Fighter IV vs Tekken 5


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Street Fighter IV vs Grim Fandango


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Street Fighter IV vs Tomb Raider


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Street Fighter IV vs. Pitfall


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Street Fighter IV vs Sonic Unleashed


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Street Fighter IV vs Captain America: Super Soldier


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Street Fighter IV vs Spider-Man 2: The Game


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Spider-Man 2 vs Batman: Arkham Asylum


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Batman: Arkham Asylum vs Batman: Arkham Origins


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Batman: Arkham Asylum vs Lords Of The Fallen


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Batman: Arkham Asylum vs God of War (2018)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

God of War vs. Ghosts 'n Goblins


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

God of War vs Uncharted 4


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Uncharted 4 vs Prof Layton and the Curious Village


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Uncharted 4 vs Earthworm Jim


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Uncharted 4 vs Crash Bandicoot N. Sane Trilogy


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Uncharted 4 vs Ratchet and Clank


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Uncharted 4 vs. Jak & Daxter.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Uncharted 4 vs Sly 2


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sly 2 vs. Ghost Chaser Densei


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Sly 2 vs. Age Of Empires III.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sly 2 vs. Magical Pop'n


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Sly 2 vs. Bust a Groove. (PS1)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Bust a Groove vs. Super Puzzle Fighter II Turbo


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Super Puzzle Fighter II Turbo vs Tekken 7


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Tekken 7 vs Tekken Tag Tournament


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Tekken 7 vs Mortal Kombat Deadly Alliance


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Mortal Kombat: Deadly Alliance vs Marvel Vs Capcom 2: New Age of Heroes


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mortal Kombat Deadly Alliance vs Mortal Kombat X


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Mortal Kombat X vs WWE SmackDown! Here Comes the Pain


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Mortal Kombat X vs Street Fighter II


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Mortal Kombat X vs Infamous: Second Son


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mortal Kombat X vs Friday the 13th: The Game


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Mortal Kombat X vs MotorStorm: Apocalypse


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Mortal Kombat X vs Star Wars Battlefront 2 (PS2)


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Mortal Kombat X vs. Dead Or Alive 5.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dead Or Alive 5 (COME AT ME!) vs. Tekken 6


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Didn't expect anyone to pick DOA. :lol

Dead Or Alive 5 vs. Tekken 3.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tekken 3 vs. Night Warriors: Darkstalkers' Revenge


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Night Warriors: Darkstalkers' Revenge vs. Fatal Fury.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

LET THE HOPPING CONTINUE!!!!!!!!!!!

Night Warriors: Darkstalkers' Revenge vs. Yo! Noid


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Yo! Noid

Dominos Pizza >>>>> Hsien-Ko

Yo! Noid vs Starfox 64


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Why must you murder happiness?

Starfox 64 vs. Donkey Kong


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Why is a shitty fighting game character with stupid ass arms happier than pizza? There's only one character who's allowed stupid ass arms and it's Dhalsim.

Donkey Kong vs Mario Kart 64


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hsien-Ko is love.










Donkey Kong vs. Dr. Mario


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Donkey Kong vs Contra*


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Contra vs Contra III: The Alien Wars


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Contra vs. Super Mario Bros. 3


----------



## LA Park (Jul 24, 2018)

Super Mario Bros 3 vs Devil May Cry 3


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Super Mario Bros 3 vs. Sonic the Hedgehog 2.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Sonic the Hedgehog 2 vs Super Mario The Lost Levels


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Hard to argue against pizza to be honest. xD

Sonic the Hedgehog 2 vs. Sonic Advance 2.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

DOMINO'S pizza. That's cardboard with cheese!


Hsien-Ko provides authentic New York-style pizza.

Sonic the Hedgehog 2 vs. Grabbed by the Ghoulies


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Sonic the Hedgehog 2 vs. Nights into Dreams


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sonic the Hedgehog 2 vs. Project X Zone


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Sonic 2 vs GTA IV


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

YOU WILL RESPECT THE HOPPING ONE.

Sonic 2 vs. A Nightmare on Elm Street (NES)


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Sonic 2 vs GTA Vice City


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Bugs Bunny? 

GTA Vice City vs Assassins Creed: Syndicate


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I will accept that.

Assassin's Creed: Syndicate vs. Super Metroid


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Assassins Creed: Syndicate vs Assassins Creed II


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Assassins Creed II. Ezio. :zayn3

Assassins Creed II vs. Watch Dogs.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Assassin's Creed II vs Assassin's Creed Black Flag


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

AC II. Black Flag is overrated. (Still good, but too hyped.)

Assassins Creed II vs Assassins Creed: Brotherhood


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Oh crap... I love both (I love all Ezio themed ones)... but I'll go with AC II.

Assassins Creed II vs. Assassins Creed: Revelations.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

II easily. Revelations is the black sheep of the Ezio trilogy.

I can see merit to both II and Brotherhood beating the other. All things considered, I think I prefer Brotherhood, but IDK. II is longer and going to more cities gives it a bit more variety, but Brotherhood is in Roma and that kinda trumps any of the other locations.

AC II vs AC III


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

AC II vs. Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

AC II. While I adore the music of Zelda, I've only played A Link To The Past. I never had Ocarina Of Time on my N64. I know people say it's the best game of all time. It's not. I won't say what is, because you're tired of hearing it.

AC II vs Watch Dogs


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Nah. You be you. I was just being pissy. I love when people talk about what they love, even if it's not my thing... although ME might actually become my thing.

AC II vs. Mirror's Edge


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

MASS EFFECT 2

If it's not already your thing, IDK. I don't remember how long it took me to be completely hooked, but it wasn't long. Keep trying.

AC II vs GTA: The Ballad Of Gay Tony

Yes, it's DLC but it's still a game. They even made a disc with it and The Lost And Damned on it, which I will do next.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

AC II vs. Super Punch-Out!!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

AC II vs GTA: The Lost And Damned


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

AC II vs. Super Ghouls 'n Ghosts


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

AC II vs Gears of War


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

AC II vs. Virtua Fighter 5... with motion-capture acting by Kana.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

It's still AC II, because it's one of my all time favourite games, and I've never played Virtua Fighter, but is that actually her? Why wouldn't they just use her actual name?

AC II vs Batman: Arkham Knight


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Virtua Fighter 5 vs Persona 3.

Edit: Batman I guess. 

Batman vs Persona 3.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Appears to be. 

https://www.gordmansgametreasure.com/interview-with-kanako-urai.htm?nocache=1356894989

She also tweeted about it once. I'll find it later. 

I'd kill to see a picture of her in the mo-cap suit.

Batman: Arkham Knight vs. Super Ghouls 'n Ghosts


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/940125487719944192
:grin2::dance:cheer

Batman: Arkham Knight vs Batman: Arkham City

EDIT - Ohh. She tweeted that out the day before my birthday as well. Cool.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I'm pretty sure I was in your country then. 

Batman: Arkham City vs. Ni no Kuni: Wrath of the White Witch


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Batman Arkham City vs The Last of Us


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The Last of Us vs God of War (PS4)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Last of Us vs. Clock Tower, the GOAT


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The Last of Us vs Uncharted 2


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Y'all need to play Clock Tower. 

The Last of Us vs. Resident Evil 4


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Did the Last of Us just beat Arkham City and GOW ? :faint:

That's a tough one, they're about equal for me.

The Last of Us vs Far Cry 3


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Last of Us vs. Super Mario World


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The Last of Us vs Metal Gear Solid


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Uncharted 4 vs Halo: Combat Evolved


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dolorian said:


> The Last of Us vs Metal Gear Solid


Metal Gear Solid vs. Fatal Frame III: The Tormented


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Metal Gear Solid vs Resident Evil


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Resident Evil vs. Paperboy


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Resident Evil vs The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt vs Resident Evil 3: Nemesis


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Resident Evil 3: Nemesis vs. Sweet Home


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Resident Evil 3: Nemesis vs. Dino Crisis.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Resident Evil 3 vs. Resident Evil 4.


----------



## djskylerhall (Aug 1, 2018)

Resident Evil 3 vs. LUNAR: The Silver Star (SegaCD)


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Resident Evil 3 vs. Left 4 Dead 2.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Jill's still alive!











Resident Evil 3 vs. REmake


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

RE3 vs Crash Team Racing


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

RE3 vs. Top Gun (NES)


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

RE3 vs REMake


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

REmake vs. RE 1, the original


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

REmake vs Splinter Cell (2002)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Splinter Cell vs Hitman: Blood Money


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Splinter Cell


Splinter Cell (2002) vs Daggerfall


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Splinter Cell (2002) vs. Vampire: Darkstalkers Collection


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Splinter Cell (2002) vs. Max Payne 2


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Max Payne 2 vs. Ghosts 'n Goblins


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Max Payne 2 vs Max Payne


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Max Payne 2 vs Max Payne 3


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Max Payne 2 vs. ChuChu Rocket!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Max Payne 2 vs Maximum Carnage


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Spider-Man and Venom: Maximum Carnage vs. Captain Commando


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Spider-Man and Venom: Maximum Carnage vs. Spider-Man (PS1)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Spider-Man and Venom: Maximum Carnage vs. Cadillacs and Dinosaurs










I ain't even going to tie it to the game now!


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Cadillacs and Dinosaurs vs. Darkstalkers 3


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Darkstalkers 3 vs. Night Warriors: Darkstalkers' Revenge


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Darkstalkers 3 vs Pokken Tournament DX


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Darkstalkers 3 vs. Phantom Fighter


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

I've only played the original Darkstalkers, but Youtube and brand familiarity tells me that I'd prefer Darkstalkers 3



Darkstalkers 3 vs Samurai Shodown II


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Darkstalkers 3 vs Tatsunoko vs Capcom


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Darkstalkers 3 vs. Fatal Frame


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Darkstalkers 3 vs Skullgirls


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Darkstalkers 3 vs. Smash TV


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Darkstalkers 3 vs. Pac-Man


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Pac-Man vs Donkey Kong


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Donkey vs the die hard trilogy game. Third person shooter nakatomi fps airport and driving destruction for vengeance


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Die Hard Trilogy vs Grand Theft Auto (PS1)


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Grand Theft Auto vs. Driver (PS1)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Driver (PS1) vs. Marvel vs. Capcom 2: New Age of Heroes


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Marvel vs. Capcom 2: New Age of Heroes vs Star Wars Knights of the Old Republic 2


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Marvel vs. Capcom 2: New Age of Heroes vs. Tekken Tag Tournament 1.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Marvel vs. Capcom 2: New Age of Heroes vs. Seaman


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Marvel vs. Capcom 2: New Age of Heroes vs. Jet Set Radio


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Marvel vs. Capcom 2: New Age of Heroes vs. Zombie Revenge


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Marvel vs. Capcom 2: New Age of Heroes vs. Jungle Book (SNES)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

SUPA HOT FIRE. said:


> Marvel vs. Capcom 2: New Age of Heroes vs. Jungle Book (SNES)


It's not as hoppy, but it will do.

Marvel vs. Capcom 2: New Age of Heroes vs. Penn & Teller's Smoke and Mirrors


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Marvel vs. Capcom 2: New Age of Heroes










Marvel vs Capcom 2: New Age of Heroes vs Injustice 2 

Why do I even bother, I know it's gonna lose...


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Marvel vs. Capcom 2: New Age of Heroes vs. Color a Dinosaur


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I would vote for Color A Dinosaur just to stop this, but I have a feeling you'd vote for it again even if I did, sadly.

Marvel's badly controlled Street Fighter whatever game vs Uncharted 4


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Uncharted 4 vs Just Cause 3


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Sanity restored.

Is that Hulk gif even from that Marvel vs Capcom game? I just had that old gif in my files, I don't even know. I assume it's from an MVC game but I don't know if it's that one.

Uncharted 4 vs Uncharted 3


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Uncharted 4 vs. Marvel's badly controlled Street Fighter whatever game


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Uncharted 3 is the GOAT Uncharted.

Answer my question btw.....

Uncharted 4 vs Mass Effect


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Uncharted 4 vs Far Cry 4


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Boooooo, sir. Massive boo.

Uncharted 4 vs Batman: Arkham City


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Is that Hulk gif even from that Marvel vs Capcom game? I just had that old gif in my files, I don't even know. I assume it's from an MVC game but I don't know if it's that one.


Yeah, that's the right Hulk.

B:AC vs. Electra Woman and Dyna Girl: The Video Game (NES)


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Batman: Arkham City vs Spider-Man 2


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Batman: Arkham City vs Mass Effect 3


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Arkham City vs Bayonetta 2


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Bayonetta 2 vs. The Adventures of Batman & Robin (SNES)


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Bayonetta 2 vs Devil May Cry 3


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Devil May Cry 3 vs Sleeping Dogs


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Devil May Cry 3 vs. REmake


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Yeah, that's the right Hulk.
> 
> B:AC vs. Electra Woman and Dyna Girl: The Video Game (NES)


Now you're making up games that don't even exist? Come on...

DMC 3 vs God of War 2


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

God of War 2 vs. Onimusha: Warlords


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I was hoping you would catch that. You did not disappoint.

Devil May Cry 3 vs. Tales of Vesperia


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I figured it couldn't possibly exist, because I know the show wasn't popular, but I looked it up just to make absolutely sure.

Either way, you can't give a game a free run. If we could, I would just say Mass Effect vs, and then leave it blank.

DMC3 vs Batman: Arkham Asylum


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I would vote for blank.

DMC3 vs. Hudson Hawk (NES)... that one is real!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

DMC3 vs DMC4


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

DMC3 vs MGS 3: Snake Eater


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Devil May Cry 3 vs. Resident Evil 2.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Resident Evil 2... with no Jill.










vs. 

Resident Evil 3: Nemesis... with all of the Jill.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Given that you've tipped your hand so much, Resident Evil 2 with ease.

Resident Evil 2 vs Assassins Creed: Syndicate


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Resident Evil 2 vs. Zombies Ate My Neighbors


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Zombies Ate My Neighbors vs Assassins Creed II


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Assassins Creed II vs. Mass Effect 2. :homer2


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Zombies Ate My Neighbors vs. Phantom Fighter










EDIT:

DAMMIT!

Mass Effect 2 vs. Final Fantasy VII


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

You're gonna regret that so much when you finally play 2. So much...:no: 

Zombies Ate My Neighbors vs Mortal Kombat X

Oh nevermind

Mass Effect 2 the greatest of all time vs MK X


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Well, I waited to see if you would edit your post...

Zombies Ate My Neighbors vs. Monster Party

EDIT: 

You did it! Dammit!

MK X vs. Super Metroid


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

NO! I saw the edit, we're doing Mass Effect 2. Fuck that zombie game.

Really, MK X? Just play ME 2 already so you can recognize it as the Asuka of video games. And yes, I will use your Asuka comparison one time, because it's that good.

MK X, the piece of fucking shit vs Uncharted 2


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

MK X, the piece of fucking shit vs. PaRappa the Rapper


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Seriously. It REALLY is that good. It's so much better than 1. I don't know how such a science fiction nerd like yourself isn't already eating up the first game.

MK X vs Bloodborne


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I'm enjoying it, but I just haven't played enough of it. 



MK X vs. Street Fighter Alpha


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I feel like you're not really enjoying it, though. The enthusiasm isn't there. Certainly not enough to play more of it.

MK X, easily. I wish I could play Street Fighter, I really do. The controls just aren't tailored for me. 

MK X vs Spider-Man (2002)


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Spider-Man (2002) vs Green Lantern: Rise of the Manhunters


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Spider-Man (2002) vs Spider-Man (PS1)


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Spider-Man (PS1) vs Spider-Man: Web of Shadows


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Spider-Man (PS1) vs. The Amazing Spider-Man (2012)


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Spider-Man (PS1) vs Ultimate Spider-Man


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Spider-Man PS1 vs Lego Marvel Super Heroes


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Spider-Man (PS1) vs. Spider-Man (Gameboy Advance)


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Spider-Man (PS1) vs Deadpool


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Spider-Man (PS1) vs Marvel Ultimate Alliance


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Spider-Man (PS1) vs Spider-Man and Venom: Maximum Carnage


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Spider-Man 1 vs Enter Electro


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Spider-Man (PS1) vs. Ultimate Spider-Man (2005)


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Ultimate Spider-Man (2005) vs Superman Returns


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Ultimate Spider-Man (2005) vs Spider-Man 2 (PS2)


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Spider-Man 2 (PS2) vs The Incredible Hulk(2008)


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Spider-Man 2 (PS2) vs. Spider-Man: Edge Of Time (PS3)


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Spider-Man 2 (PS2) vs Spider-Man: Shattered Dimensions


----------



## LA Park (Jul 24, 2018)

Spider-Man 2 vs Resident Evil 2


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Resident Evil 2 vs Resident Evil 4


----------



## LA Park (Jul 24, 2018)

Resident Evil 4 vs Metal Gear Solid 4


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Resident Evil 4 vs. REmake :side:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I don't know.

REmake vs Grand Theft Auto V


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

REmake vs. Paperboy


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

REmake vs Donkey Kong Country: Tropical Freeze


----------



## LA Park (Jul 24, 2018)

REmake vs Final Fantasy 9


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Final Fantasy 9 vs Final Fantasy XV


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

FF 9 (even tho I am not a big fan of it). XV was abysmal.

Final Fantasy 9 vs Final Fantasy 6


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Final Fantasy 6 vs. Final Fantasy 8.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Final Fantasy VIII vs. Psycho-Pass: Mandatory Happiness


----------



## LA Park (Jul 24, 2018)

Final Fantasy 8 vs Chrono Cross


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

FF 8 vs Morrowind.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Morrowind, easily.



Morrowind vs Ultima Underworld: The Stygian Abyss


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ultima Underworld: The Stygian Abyss vs. Darkstalkers Chronicle: The Chaos Tower


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Ultima Underworld: The Stygian Abyss vs Omikron: The Nomad Soul


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ultima Underworld: The Stygian Abyss vs. Super Metroid


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Ultima Underworld: The Stygian Abyss vs. Super Metroid


Have you played Omikron? It seems like it'd be right up your alley.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

KYRA BATARA said:


> Have you played Omikron? It seems like it'd be right up your alley.


I played the Dreamcast version back in the day, but I don't remember much about it. Perhaps I should revisit it. Still have my Dreamcast.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> I played the Dreamcast version back in the day, but I don't remember much about it. Perhaps I should revisit it. Still have my Dreamcast.


Not sure how it performs on the Dreamcast because I only played the PC version, but yeah it's definitely worth revisiting.



I mean it has DAVID BOWIE playing the role of a cybernetic anti-government hacker FFS. :mark:


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Anyway, to keep the thread going;



I love me some Super Metroid, but Ultima stays on.



Ultima Underworld: The Stygian Abyss vs Blade Runner (Westwood Studios)


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Blade Runner (Westwood Studios) vs. Dune 2000. (Westwood Studios) :zayn3


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Blade Runner vs. Grim Fandango.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

They made a Blade Runner video game? 

Grim Fandango vs Red Dead Redemption


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Red Dead Redemption vs. Call Of Juarez.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Red Dead Redemption vs. Sinistar


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Red Dead Redemption vs. Metal Gear Solid.










Gray Fox. :zayn3


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Metal Gear Solid vs. Cliff Hanger


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Metal Gear Solid vs. Mario Party 4.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Metal Gear Solid vs nhl 99


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Metal Gear Solid vs. Splinter Cell.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Metal Gear Solid vs. Jumpin' Jiminy Christmas! Can it be? Oh, yes...


DARKSTALKERS 3, Y'ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

DARKSTALKERS 3 vs. Super Mario Bros.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

DARKSTALKERS 3, the Asuka of fighting games vs. Spelunker


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

DARKSTALKERS 3, the lord and savior of GAMING vs. Tetris.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

DARKSTALKERS 3, mankind's proudest achievement vs. Treasure Master


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Treasure Master vs. WWE SmackDown! Shut Your Mouth


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Heel turn by Sub-Zero!











Treasure Master vs. Super Metroid


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Super Metroid vs. Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles: Turtles In Time. (SNES) 










:zayn3 Still mad that they didn't put this gem in the SNES mini tho.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

in a way, they're both winners... but in another, more accurate way, Super Metroid is the winner.










Super Metroid vs. Clock Tower


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Super Metroid vs. Shinobi. (Genesis)


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Shinobi (Genesis) vs TMNT III: The Manhattan Project (NES)


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Shinobi vs Ninja Garden (Xbox)


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Ninja Garden (Xbox) vs. Mystical Ninja Starring Goemon. (N64)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mystical Ninja Starring Goemon vs. Resident Evil... starring the Fabulous Jill Valentine and her Jubilant Jill-ettes!


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Resident Evil vs Resident Evil 3: Nemesis


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Resident Evil 3: Nemesis vs. Resident Evil 2.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Resident Evil 3: Nemesis vs. Color a Dinosaur


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Resident Evil 3: Nemesis vs. Dino Crisis.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Aw. I actually love both.

Resident Evil 3: Nemesis vs. Monster Party


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Resident Evil 3: Nemesis vs Silent Hill: The Room


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Resident Evil 3: Nemesis vs. Resident Evil 6.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Resident Evil 3: Nemesis vs. Asuka 120% BURNING Fest


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Resident Evil 3: Nemesis vs. Driver (PS1)


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Do you people have unlimited amount of RE3 gifs? Because I have no problem with that. Great game. I'm waiting for the REmake. 

Resident Evil 3: Nemesis vs Resident Evil 7.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Resident Evil 3: Nemesis vs. Pong


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

"Resident Evil 3: Nemesis" vs "Marvel Super-Heroes vs Street Fighter"


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Resident Evil 3: Nemesis vs. Sweet Home


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Resident Evil 3: Nemesis vs South Park: The Stick of Truth


----------



## LA Park (Jul 24, 2018)

Resident Evil 3 vs Devil May Cry 3


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

DMC3 vs God of War III


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

God of War III vs Shadow of the Colossus


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Devil May Cry 3 vs Saints Row: The Third


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

God of War III vs Mass Effect 2


----------



## LA Park (Jul 24, 2018)

GOW3 vs Super Mario World


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

GOW3 vs Sleeping Dogs


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

PhantomoftheRing said:


>


Awww, what a SLAP.

GOW3 vs Heavy Rain


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

God of War III vs Red Dead Redemption


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Red Dead Redemption vs GTA San Andreas


----------



## LA Park (Jul 24, 2018)

GTA San Andreas vs Metal Gear Rising


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

GTA San Andreas vs WWE All Stars


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

GTA San Andreas vs Assassin's Creed Syndicate


----------



## LA Park (Jul 24, 2018)

GTA San Andreas vs Metal Gear Solid Peace Walker


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

GTA San Andreas vs Prince of Persia: The Two Thrones


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

GTA San Andreas vs Scarface


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

GTA San Andreas vs Mass Effect


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mass Effect vs Dragon Age: Origins


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Mass Effect vs Mass Effect: Andromeda


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Good lord. Mass Effect. :lelbrock

The other game, we do not speak its name.

Mass Effect vs Batman: Vengeance


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Mass Effect vs Mass Effect 2


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

MASS EFFECT 2 WINS! THREAD'S OVER EVERYONE! YOUR CHAMPION IS MASS EFFECT 2! :cheer:cheer:cheer:dance:dance:dance

Mass Effect 2 vs Mass Effect 3


----------



## LA Park (Jul 24, 2018)

Mass Effect 2 vs Ninja Gaiden 2


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Mass Effect 2 vs Max Payne 3


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Sorry Tyrion, I haven't played it yet so ....

Max Payne 3 vs Tomb Raider 2013


----------



## LA Park (Jul 24, 2018)

Tomb Raider 2013 vs Persona 5


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

arch.unleash said:


> Sorry Tyrion, I haven't played it yet so ....
> 
> Max Payne 3 vs Tomb Raider 2013


:no:

Are you going to play it?


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Tomb Raider 2013 vs Manhunt 2


----------



## LA Park (Jul 24, 2018)

Tomb Raider 2013 vs Yakuza 0


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Tomb Raider 2013 vs Call of Duty: Black Ops III


----------



## LA Park (Jul 24, 2018)

Tomb Raider 2013 vs Metal Gear Solid 2


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Metal Gear Solid 2 vs Uncharted 2


----------



## LA Park (Jul 24, 2018)

Metal Gear Solid 2 vs Soulcalibur 2


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tyrion Lannister said:


>


You killed RE3! You don't get to use that!

Metal Gear Solid 2 vs. Metroid Prime


----------



## LA Park (Jul 24, 2018)

Metal Gear Solid 2 vs Final Fantasy 12


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Metal Gear Solid 2 vs. Clock Tower


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> :no:
> 
> Are you going to play it?


I really want to but I haven't touched my controller in probably a month because FUCK work. :shrug The next 2 months are busy too with Spiderman, Tomb Raider and RDR 2.


----------



## LA Park (Jul 24, 2018)

Metal Gear Solid 2 vs Chrono Trigger


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Chrono Trigger vs. Final Fight


----------



## LA Park (Jul 24, 2018)

Chrono Trigger vs Final Fantasy 6


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Chrono Trigger vs Chrono Cross


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> You killed RE3! You don't get to use that!


I get to use anything I want when people vote against the greatest game of all time. A game that you have not played and thus don't know the virtues of.

Trigger, I guess. I don't fucking know.

Trigger vs GTA Vice City


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

GTA Vice City vs Deadpool


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

GTA Vice City vs. Donkey Kong, the greatest game of all time


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

GTA Vice City

Donkey Kong is better than your favourite Jill Valentine game? I mean, I agree, although I'm not sure about the original, it's awfully simplistic. 64, fine.

GTA Vice City vs Sly Cooper and the Thievius Raccoonus


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

GTA Vice City vs SD Here Comes the Pain


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

GTA Vice City vs Injustice 2


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

GTA Vice City vs SSX Tricky


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

GTA Vice City vs Uncharted 4


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

FUCK.

FUCK.

FUCK.

I've got to say Vice City. Whilst Uncharted has a better story & is technically better as far as graphics and everything goes (obviously). Vice City is one of the greatest games ever made for me, as well as one of the best GTA games ever. Plus, Nostalgia pretty much always wins in my book. I probably wouldn't replay Uncharted 4, but I've replayed Vice City countless times.

Vice City vs. San Andreas.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Vice City vs Tony Hawk's Pro Skater 2


----------



## LA Park (Jul 24, 2018)

Vice City vs Final Fantasy 4


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Final Fantasy 4 vs. Super Mario RPG


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Super Mario RPG vs. Super Mario 64.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Super Mario 64 vs. Mario & Wario


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Super Mario 64 vs. Super Mario World.


----------



## LA Park (Jul 24, 2018)

Super Mario 64 vs Super Mario Sunshine


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Super Mario 64 vs. GoldenEye 007.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Super Mario 64 vs. Perfect Dark


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

Super Mario 64 vs Ocarina Of Time


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Ocarina Of Time vs Final Fantasy XV


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Ocarina of Time vs Conkers Bad Fur Day :Cocky*


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Ocarina of Time vs. Perfect Dark.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ocarina of Time vs. Tiny Toon Adventures: Wacky Sports Challenge


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Ocarina of Time vs. Horizon Zero Dawn


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ocarina of Time vs. Maniac Mansion


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Ocarina of Time vs. GTA IV.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ocarina of Time vs. Fire Emblem: Genealogy of the Holy War


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Ocarina of Time vs. Twilight Princess.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Saria's time is over. Now it's the GOAT's turn...

Ocarina of Time vs. Sanrio World Smash Ball!


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Ocarina of Time vs. Breath Of The Wild.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ocarina of Time vs. Duck Hunt


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Ocarina of Time vs. Mega Man 2.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Ocarina of Time.

Ocarina of Time vs. Majora's Mask.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

OoT vs. Burgertime










#OnlyNaviMatters


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Ocarina of Time vs. A Link To The Past.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

#Idontactuallybelieveinthatlasthashtag

Ocarina of Time vs. Galaga, yo!


----------



## LA Park (Jul 24, 2018)

Ocarina of Time vs Final Fantasy 7


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Final Fantasy 7 vs Final Fantasy X


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Final Fantasy VII vs. Kingdom Hearts II: The Legend of Curly's Gold


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Final Fantasy VII vs The Need for Speed (1994)


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Final Fantasy VII vs Student Transfer V3.1


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Final Fantasy VII vs The Simpsons Hit & Run


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Final Fantasy 7 vs Knights of the Old Republic


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Knights of the Old Republic vs. Lego Star Wars.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Lego Star Wars vs. Lego Batman: The Videogame


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Lego Batman: The Videogame vs. Batman: The Video Game (NES)


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Batman: The Video Game (NES) vs. The Adventures of Batman & Robin (Genesis)


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Batman: The Video Game (NES) vs. Mortal Kombat (1992)


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Batman: The Video Game (NES) vs TMNT (NES)


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

TMNT vs Battletoads


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

TMNT vs Batman: Vengeance






Mr. Freeze is clearly an avid WWE fan.


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

TMNT vs Final Fight


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

TMNT vs Castlevania III


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

TMNT vs Street Fighter II Turbo


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

3jp1 said:


> TMNT vs Street Fighter II Turbo


TMNT vs Knights of the Round


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

TMNT vs Prince of Persia (1989)


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

Prince Of Persia vs Maniac Mansion


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Prince Of Persia vs Assassins Creed I.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Prince of Persia vs. REmake


----------



## LA Park (Jul 24, 2018)

REmake vs Devil May Cry 2001


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

REmake vs Dragon Quest IX


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

Dragon Quest IX vs Psychonauts


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Dragon Quest IX vs. RuneScape classic.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dragon Quest IX vs. Street Fighter II: The World Warrior


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Dragon Quest IX vs Kingdom Hearts Birth by Sleep


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Kingdom Hearts Birth by Sleep vs Elf Bowling


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Elf Bowling vs. Dead Or Alive 1.


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Dead Or Alive vs Test Drive Unlimited 2


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

Dead Or Alive vs Metal Gear Solid V: The Phantom Pain


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Metal Gear Solid V: The Phantom Pain vs. inFAMOUS Second Son.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Metal Gear Solid V: The Phantom Pain










vs. Custer's Revenge


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Metal Gear 5. I've never played it, I have no affection for Metal Gear, but Custer's Revenge is so bad. The AVGN episode was hilarious. Maybe I should pick it so it could lose instead of letting Metal Gear go on a 2 page run.

Metal Gear 5 vs Red Dead Redemption


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Red Dead Redemption vs Breath of the Wild


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Fuckin' A. I knew Red Dead had a good chance, that's why I chose it.

Red Dead Redemption vs Red Dead Revolver. The original that I've played, but most of you probably haven't. I still have nightmares about Mr. Kelley.


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Red Dead Redemption vs GTA IV


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Red Dead Redemption vs. Super Mario World


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Super Mario World vs Super Mario All-Stars


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Super Mario World vs Donkey Kong Country


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Donkey Kong Country or Silent Hill 2


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Donkey Kong Country vs Jak and Daxter: The Precursor Legacy


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

Donkey Kong Country vs Super Mario Galaxy


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Donkey Kong Country or XCOM: Enemy Unknown


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

How did Donkey Kong beat Silent Hill 2? Did you not play Silent hill 2 or know something about it, how dare you? 

XCOM: Enemy Unknown vs Twisted Metal PS1


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Twisted Metal (1995) vs. Twisted Metal: Black


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Twisted Metal (1995) vs. Cooking Mama 2: Dinner with Friends


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Cooking Mama 2: Dinner with Friends vs. Donkey Kong 64.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Donkey Kong 64 vs. Balloon Fight


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

Donkey Kong 64 vs Super Mario Galaxy

(@Yeah1993 you're EVIL for not giving Mario Galaxy the win over any DK game :bones)


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Super Mario Galaxy vs Super Mario All Stars + World


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

Mario All Stars is a bundle, not a game, so it's not really fair to compare.

Super Mario Galaxy vs Super Smash Bros. Brawl


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Mario Galaxy or Jet Set Radio Future


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Super Mario Galaxy vs Super Mario Sunshine


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Mario Sunshine or Turok: Dinosaur Hunter


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

Super Mario Sunshine vs Half-Life 2


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Half-Life 2 or RIDICULOUS FISHING


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Super Mario Sunshine vs The Legend of Zelda The Wind Waker


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ridiculous Fishing - A Tale of Redemption vs. Dino Crisis


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Dino Crisis vs Mario Paint


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

Mario Paint vs LittleBigPlanet 2


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dang. I'm so sorry, Regina. :sadbecky

LittleBigPlanet 2 vs. Zombies Ate My Neighbors


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

LittleBigPlanet 2 vs Dino Crisis

Fear not @PhantomoftheRing Regina is back.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

EVERYTHING IS GREAT AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!










Dino Crisis vs. Wally Bear and the NO! Gang


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Dino Crisis vs. Earthbound


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Dino Crisis vs Dino Crisis 2


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dino Crisis vs. Revolution X


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

Dino Crisis vs Star Wars: Knights Of The Old Republic


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Dino Crisis vs Pokémon Red.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I'm so sorry... :sadbecky

Dino Crisis vs. Smash TV


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Dino Crisis vs REmake

@PhantomoftheRing


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Why with this...

*sighs*










REmake vs. Deae Tonosama Appare Ichiban


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

REmake vs. Pokémon Blue.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

YOU AIN'T GETTIN' NO POKEMON, BOY!!!!!





REmake (and Dino Crisis in spirit) vs. Pokémon Blue


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

**Throws a Poké Ball at you.**


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

REmake or Deus Ex


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

REmake vs. Zen-Nippon Pro Wrestling


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

REmake vs eBoxingPromoter


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

REmake vs. Shounen Ninja Sasuke


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

REmake vs. PT

_(you know it counts deep down, especially since Silent Hills is never getting released)_


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

REmake vs. Clock Tower 3


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

REmake vs Dark Souls


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

REmake vs. Phantom Fighter


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

REMake vs. Silent Hill.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

REmake vs. Fatal Frame III: The Tormented


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Remake vs Bloodstained: Curse of the Moon


----------



## IndyTaker (Aug 14, 2018)

Angry Birds vs Candy Crush


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

virus21 said:


> Remake vs Bloodstained: Curse of the Moon


REmake :asuka vs. A Boy and His Blob: Trouble on Blobolonia


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

At least pick competitive games. hno

REMake vs. Silent Hill 2.

Here's where Phantom makes some joke about Silent Hill 2 being bad, I'm waiting.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I like Silent Hill 2... :asuka

REmake vs. Boogerman: A Pick and Flick Adventure


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

REmake vs. Resident Evil


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

IDK, I'll say the remade version.

vs God of War 2005


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

REmake.

REmake vs. Resident Evil 2.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Resident Evil 2 vs Star Wars: Empire at War


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Why does everybody love this game so much? :argh:

Star Wars: Empire At War vs The Last of Us


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Star Wars: Empire At War vs Command and Conquer: Red Alert 2


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Command and Conquer: Red Alert 2 vs. GOAT Galaga


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Command and Conquer: Red Alert 2 vs Warcraft 2: Tides of Darkness


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Y'all don't respect the arcade enough.

Warcraft 2: Tides of Darkness vs. Captain Commando


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Warcraft 2: Tides of Darkness vs Zelda 2: Adventure of Link


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Zelda 2: The Adventure of Link vs. Mega Man Soccer


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Zelda 2 vs Super Mario Kart


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Super Mario Kart or Lemmings


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Super Mario Kart vs Base Wars


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Super Mario Kart vs Crash Team Racing


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Super Mario Kart vs. Luigi's Mansion


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Luigi's Mansion or Dead Space 2


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Luigi's Mansion vs. Yoshi's Cookie


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Luigi's Mansion vs Looney Tunes Sheep Raider


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Luigi's Mansion vs. Mario is Missing!


----------



## LA Park (Jul 24, 2018)

Luigi's Mansion vs Yakuza 0


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

Yakuza 0 vs The Legend Of Zelda: A Link Between Worlds



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Why does everybody love this game so much? :argh:


Cause it [RE2, I presume you're talking about] is a damn good game. Arguably the best in the franchise. Simple. Think otherwise and *YOU'RE WROOOOONG.*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Legend Of Zelda: A Link Between Worlds vs. Darkstalkers 3


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

The Legend Of Zelda: A Link Between Worlds vs Skate 2


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

The Legend Of Zelda: A Link Between Worlds vs Final Fantasy VI


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Final Fantasy VI vs. Dino Crisis


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Dino Crisis vs UFC 2


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dino Crisis vs. Resident Evil 3: Nemesis


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Regina still going strong I see!

Dino Crisis vs Dino Crisis 2


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

OH SNAP! ALL REGINA, ALL THE TIME!















Dino Crisis vs. Namco × Capcom


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

Namco X Capcom vs Marvel Vs Capcom



Spoiler: lol


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Namco x Capcom vs. Captain Novolin



Spoiler: Regina is in Namco x Capcom, turkeys!


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

Captain Novolin vs The Oregon Trail



Spoiler: NxC is still not Dino Crisis, so it wins by default


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Oregon Trail vs. Dino Crisis 2



Spoiler: I AIN'T EVER GONNA STOP!!!


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

The Oregon Trail vs Zork: The Great Underground Empire



Spoiler: Truth be told: I actually like Dino Crisis decently; this is just to take the shit here


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Oregon Trail vs. Fire Emblem: Radiant Dawn



Spoiler: Movin' right along


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

Never played Radiant Dawn, so....

The Oregon Trail vs Fire Emblem: Awakening


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Fire Emblem: Awakening vs. Chrono Trigger.


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

Chrono Trigger vs Final Fantasy X


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Uff...two of my all time favorite games. But X marks the spot.

Final Fantasy X vs Super Mario RPG


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

Final Fantasy X vs Gran Turismo 4


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Final Fantasy X vs Breath Of Fire


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Final Fantasy X vs. Zombie Nation


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Final Fantasy X vs. NBA Jam. (Snes)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Final Fantasy X vs. Monster Party


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Final Fantasy X vs Mario Kart


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

Super Mario Kart vs Advance Wars

(I like FFX a lot but SMK is a classic)


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Super Mario Kart vs Need For Speed Underground 2


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Super Mario Kart vs. Final Fantasy X


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Nooooo










Super Mario Kart vs Zelda: A Link To The Past


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

The Legend Of Zelda: A Link To The Past vs Mega Man II


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mega Man II vs. The GOAT :asuka


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Bah got ninjaed by @PhantomoftheRing , I wouldn't have voted for Mario Kart over Final Fantasy X. Oh well, Yuna and her guardians WILL be back.

Mega Man II vs Super Mario Bros 3


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Super Mario Bros 3 vs. Bishoujo Senshi Sailor Moon S: Jougai Rantou!?


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

Super Mario Bros. 3 vs Super Metroid


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Super Metroid vs Super Mario 64


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Super Mario 64 vs Tiny Toon Adventures: Buster's Hidden Treasure


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Super Mario 64 vs. Final Fantasy X


@Dolorian


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Final Fantasy X vs Illusion of Gaia


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Final Fantasy X vs. Final Fantasy X-2 :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

X-2?










Final Fantas X vs Ninja Gaiden (NES)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Final Fantasy X vs. Yo! Noid


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Final Fantasy X vs Final Fantasy IX


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Not a fan of IX so...

Final Fantasy X vs Suikoden II


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Final Fantasy X vs. Totally Rad


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Final Fantasy X vs. Final Fantasy Tactics


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Final Fantasy X vs. Bible Adventures


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Final Fantasy X vs Lufia 2


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Final Fantasy X vs. Kid Dracula


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Final Fantasy X vs Professor Layton and the Curious Village


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Final Fantasy X vs. Dino Crisis


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Why would you do this to Regina @PhantomoftheRing?

Final Fantasy X vs Alundra


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Final Fantasy X vs. Shaq Fu


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Final Fantasy X vs Morrowind


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Final Fantasy X vs. Michael Jackson's Moonwalker










I'm running out of Lulu gifs...


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Moonwalker vs. Kirby 64: The Crystal Shards.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

SUPA HOT FIRE. said:


> Moonwalker vs. Kirby 64: The Crystal Shards.












Kirby 64: The Crystal Shards vs. Darkstalkers 3


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Darkstalkers 3 vs. Mega Man 3.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Of course it was only a matter of time before an Al Bhed heathen would vote against X 

Darkstalkers 3 vs Street Fighter II


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dolorian said:


> Of course it was only a matter of time before an Al Bhed heathen would vote against X
> 
> Darkstalkers 3 vs Street Fighter II





















Darkstalkers 3 vs. Yo! Noid, its greatest enemy.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Darkstalkers 3 vs. Tetris.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Everything is as it should be. 

Darkstalkers 3 vs. Sanrio World Smash Ball!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Darkstalkers 3 vs Killer Instinct


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

She's flipping!!! That's freaking me out, man!

Darkstalkers 3 vs. Tapper


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Darkstalkers 3 vs. Pokemon Snap!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I knew you'd like the improvement @PhantomoftheRing 

Darkstalkers 3 vs. Primal Rage


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Darkstalkers 3 vs. Super Puzzle Fighter II Turbo


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Darkstalkers 3 vs. The Last Guardian. (PS4)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Darkstalkers 3 vs. Make My Video: Marky Mark and the Funky Bunch


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Darkstalkers 3 vs Tekken 7


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Darkstalkers 3 vs. Splatterhouse: Wanpaku Graffiti


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Darkstalkers 3 vs. Monopoly (Snes)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Darkstalkers 3 vs. The Typing of the Dead


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

/thread


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Darkstalkers 3 vs. Mortal Kombat II.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Darkstalkers 3 vs. Bishoujo Senshi Sailor Moon R (Game Boy)


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Darkstalkers 3 vs Street Fighter II


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Darkstalkers 3 vs. Galaga


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Darkstalkers 3 vs REmake

@PhantomoftheRing


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Remake vs Assassins Creed: Brotherhood










^

If we could start using that gif instead of the flip one, I'd appreciate that. It's uncomfortable on the eyes. ~________~


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Oh no! 










REmake vs. Captain Commando


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Remake vs The Wolf Among Us


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

REmake vs. Injustice 2: The Legend of Curly's Gold


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Injustice 2 is a great game :cuss:

Injustice 2 vs Batman: Arkham City


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Injustice 2: Texas Blood Money vs. PaRappa the Rapper


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

1:40 - 1:47

Injustice 2 vs Assassins Creed II


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

That was just mean. :sadbecky 

Injustice 2: Your Sister is a Werewolf vs. Dr. Franken


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Injustice 2: The game which features deadly abilities and deadly curves  vs. Pac-Man (1980)


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

Pac-Man: The game in which you eat ghosts
vs
Gran Turismo 4: The game in which you go vroom vroom


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Gran Turismo 4 vs Need For Speed Most Wanted (2005)


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Gran Turismo 4 vs Project CARS


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

No! We are not doing racing games that don't have flying turtle shells in them! I will not allow it!

Gran Turismo 4 vs. Super Mario 64


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Oh hell to the yeah we are! 

Gran Turismo 4 vs. Need For Speed: Hot Pursuit 2.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Et tu, Bruté?

Gran Torino 4 vs. The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time vs Donkey Kong Country


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

FFS not another Zelda game AGAI-who am I kidding, I'm loving it!

The Legend of Zelda: Goatarina of Time vs. The Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

OH SNAP! ALL ZELDA, ALL THE TIME!!!
















The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time vs. The Legend of Zelda: Oracle of Ages


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

GOATarina Of Time vs Wind Waker


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Ocarina of Time vs POP: The Sands of Time


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ocarina of Time vs Breath of The Wild


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time vs Banjo Kazooie


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time vs. Marvel vs. Capcom 2: New Age of Heroes


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time vs Grand Theft Auto: Vice City


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Nostalgia said:


> The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time vs Grand Theft Auto: Vice City


Shit!

GTA: Vice City vs The Simpsons: Hit and Run


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

GTA: Vice City vs Red Dead Redemption


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

Damn, Link will be back.

Grand Theft Auto: Vice City vs Red Dead Redemption

EDIT: A second too late. Red Dead Redemption vs The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Red Dead Redemption vs. Final Fantasy VII


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

Red Dead Redemption vs Metal Gear Solid 3: Snake Eater


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Red Dead Redemption vs Super Mario 64


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Super Mario 64 vs. Ice Climber


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Super Mario 64 vs Super Mario RPG


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

Super Mario 64 vs Portal 2


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Super Mario 64 vs. Mischief Makers


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Super Mario 64 vs Dino Crisis

@PhantomoftheRing


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

Super Mario 64 vs Super Mario Bros. 3


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dino Crisis vs. Zombie Revenge










EDIT:

Damn!

Super Mario Bros. 3 vs. Dino Crisis


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Super Mario Bros. 3 vs Yoshi's Island


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Lizard people in this thread voting against Regina.

Super Mario Bros. 3 vs Super Mario World


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Super Mario World vs. Super Princess Peach


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

*insert Nelson Muntz's HAHA gif that I'm too lazy to dig up*

Super Mario World vs Shadow Of The Colossus


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Super Mario World vs. Sensational Yuffie Kisaragi and her Fabulous Yuffiettes (FFVII)


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Super Mario World vs Command & Conquer Red Alert


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Super Mario World vs. Darkman (NES)


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Super Mario World vs Castlevania: Aria of Sorrow


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Super Mario World vs. Demon's Crest


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Super Mario World or Day of the Tentacle


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Oh snap!

Super Mario World is a superior game and has brought me countless hours of joy... but I kinda wanna vote for Day of the Tentacle...

I'm gonna do it!

Day of the Tentacle vs. Zombies Ate My Neighbors


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Darkstalkers 3 vs Zombies Ate My Neighbors


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Darkstalkers 3 vs Medieval II Total War


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Darkstalkers 3 vs. Pepsiman


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Darkstalkers 3 vs. Diddy Kong Racing. (N64)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Darkstalkers 3 vs. Muscle March


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Darkstalkers 3 vs. Animaniacs (Genesis.)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Darkstalkers 3 vs. The King of Fighters '98


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Darkstalkers 3 vs. Fatal Fury: King of Fighters.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Darkstalkers 3 vs. Katamari Damacy


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Darkstalkers 3 vs. Star Fox 64.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Darkstalkers 3 vs. The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time :sadbecky


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Zelda wins solely for gifting the world with its soundtrack






Even though I prefer covers over the actual soundtrack. There's just an extra kick in them. Just have a listen to that. 

Ocarina of Time vs Metal Gear Solid 4: Guns of the Patriots


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Ocarina of Time vs A Link to the Past


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Ocarina of Time vs Ape Escape


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Ocarina of Time vs Goldeneye 64


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

GOATarina Of Time vs Baldur's Gate 2: Shadows Of Amn


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

GOATarina Of Time vs. Left 4 Dead 1.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Ocarina of Time vs Halo 3


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

GOATarina of Time vs. Fright Night


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Ocarina of Time vs GTA Vice City


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Ocarina of Time vs Max Payne 3


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Ocarina of Time vs Zork


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ocarina of Time vs. Darkman (NES)

Sam Raimi's Darkman was released on this day in 1990!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Ocarina of Time vs Starcraft


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ocarina of Time vs. Ghosts 'n Goblins


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Ocarina of Time vs Batman: Arkham City


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Arkham City vs Spider-Man 2: Enter Electro


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Spider-Man 2 vs Dune (1992)


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

Spider-Man 2: Enter Electro vs Spider-Man 2 (PS2/GameCube/Xbox version)


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Spider-Man 2: Enter Electro vs Spider-Man (PS1)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Spider-Man vs. Marvel: Future Fight... with Clea!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Spider-Man vs X-Men Legends


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Spider-Man vs. Lego Marvel Super Heroes 2... with Clea!


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Spider-Man vs. Spider-Man: Web of Shadows


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Spider-Man vs. Marvel: Ultimate Alliance... with Clea as a non-playable character!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Marvel: Ultimate Alliance vs Marvel: Ultimate Alliance 2


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Marvel: Ultimate Alliance vs. Paperboy


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Marvel: Ultimate Alliance vs Digimon Story Cyber Sleuth


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Marvel: Ultimate Alliance vs. Marvel Heroes... the 4th and final game with Clea in it...


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Given the amount of characters at their disposal, seems like 4 games too many.

I guess I'll go with Marvel UA. They both don't look like games I'd play, gameplay wise, but I had very limited exposure to them. Only enough to make this choice. Ultimate Alliance has proper cinematics, which Heroes doesn't, and the gameplay looked better. 

Marvel Ultimate Alliance vs Simpsons Road Rage, one of the GOATS of my earlier years. I had so much fun with that game, despite just being a driving simulator (and Crazy Taxi blatant ripoff).


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:thelist

The Clea-less The Simpsons: Road Rage vs. The Simpsons Game


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Simpsons Road Rage. I'm not sure I've ever played The Simpsons Game. Maybe I have.

Simpsons Road Rage vs Simpsons Hit And Run, which I definitely have played.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Simpsons: Road Rage vs. Earthbound


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Simpsons Road Rage vs Telltales Game of Thrones


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Simpsons Road Rage

Simpsons Road Rage vs. Pokemon Red (OG Gameboy or VC)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Simpsons: Road Rage vs. Clock Tower :mark


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

The Simpsons: Road Rage

The Simpsons: Road Rage vs. Pokemon Emerald


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Simpsons: Road Rage vs. Kingdom Hearts II


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

The Simpsons: Road Rage vs. The Simpsons Wrestling.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

The Simpsons: Road Rage vs. Tony Hawk's Underground 1


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Tony Hawk Underground vs Skate 2


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Skate 2 vs SSX 3


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Skate 2 

Skate 2 vs Metro-Cross


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Skate 2 vs. *Resident Evil 3: Nemesis* :mark


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Skate 2 vs Burnout 3: Takedown


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

MrJamesJepsan said:


> Skate 2 vs Burnout 3: Takedown


100% not groovy!











Burnout 3: Takedown vs. Super Metroid


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Super Metroid vs AM2R


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Super Metroid vs. Donkey Kong Country


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Donkey Kong Country vs. Kirby's Dream Land 2.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Donkey Kong Country vs Super Castlevania 4


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:sadbecky

Super Castlevania IV vs. Ghoul Patrol


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Super Castlevania IV vs Castlevania: Rondo of Blood


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Rondo of Blood vs Aria of Sorrow


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Rondo of Blood vs Symphony of the Night


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Castlevania: Symphony of the Night vs Axiom Verge


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Castlevania: Symphony of the Night vs. Frankenstein: The Monster Returns


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Castlevania: Symphony of the Night vs Freedom Planet


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Castlevania: Symphony of the Night vs. King of the Monsters


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Castlevania: Symphony of the Night vs. Pokémon Stadium. (N64)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Castlevania: Symphony of the Night vs. Super Mario Bros. 2


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

Castlevania: Symphony Of The Night vs Chrono Trigger


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Castlevania: Symphony Of The Night vs Secret of Mana


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Castlevania: Symphony Of The Night vs. Resident Evil Zero


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Castlevania: Symphony Of The Night vs Final Fantasy 6


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

Final Fantasy VI vs Chrono Trigger


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Chrono Trigger vs Breath of Fire 2


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Chrono Trigger vs. Rayman 2: The Great Escape.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Chrono Trigger vs. Darkstalkers 3


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Oh snap!

The myth, the legend and the iconic.... Darkstalkers 3!!!! vs. Mortal Kombat 1.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Darkstalkers 3 vs. Bubba 'n' Stix


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Darkstalkers 3 vs. Gunstar Heroes.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Darkstalkers 3 vs. Mario Bros. (NOT Super)


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Darkstalkers 3 vs. Tecmo Super Bowl. (1991)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Darkstalkers 3 vs. Montezuma's Revenge


----------



## Buster Cannon (Jul 7, 2017)

Darkstalkers 3









vs.

Herzog Zwei


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Darkstalkers 3 vs. Cybernator


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Darkstalkers 3 vs. Super Mario World 2: Yoshi's Island.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Darkstalkers 3 vs. REmake


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

REmake vs EarthBound


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I DON'T KNOW IF I'M ANGRY OR NOT.

REmake vs. Maken X


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

REmake vs The Legend of Zelda: A Link to the Past


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

REmake vs. Resident Evil


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

REmake vs. Super Mario World 2: Yoshi's Island.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Super Mario World 2: Yoshi's Island vs Super Mario Sunshine


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Super Mario World 2: Yoshi's Island vs. Yoshi's Story


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Super Mario World 2: Yoshi's Island vs Super Mario Galaxy


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Super Mario World 2: Yoshi's Island vs. F-Zero


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Super Mario World 2: Yoshi's Island vs Parasite Eve


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Super Mario World 2: Yoshi's Island vs. Final Fantasy X-2, a game that needed a lot more Lulu


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Super Mario World 2: Yoshi's Island vs Epic Mickey


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Super Mario World 2: Yoshi's Island vs Zelda: A Link To The Past


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Epic Mickey vs. DuckTales (NES)










EDIT: 

Dammit!

A Link To The Past vs. Clock Tower


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

A Link To The Past vs. Worms


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

A Link To The Past vs Breath Of the Wild


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

A Link to the Past vs. Devil May Cry 4: Special Edition


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

A Link To The Past vs Dark Seed


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

A Link to the Past vs. Sinistar


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

A Link To The Past vs Broken Sword: The Shadow of the Templars


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

A Link to the Past vs. Super Mario Bros. 3


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Super Mario Bros 3 vs Flight of the Amazon Queen


(sidenote, y'all really seem to love Zelda, there are tons of mentioned games I'd take over it tbh :lol )


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Super Mario Bros. 3 vs. Maniac Mansion


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Maniac Mansion vs King's Quest VI


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Maniac Mansion actually won a round...










Maniac Mansion vs. Monster Party


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Maniac Mansion vs Full Throttle


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Maniac Mansion vs. Fatal Frame


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Maniac Mansion vs Aladdin


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Maniac Mansion vs. Parasite Eve


----------



## Buster Cannon (Jul 7, 2017)

*Parasite Eve*










Vs.

*Tiger Electronics ™️ Presents: Double Dragon II: The Revenge*


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Parasite Eve vs. Sonic Advance.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Parasite Eve vs. Dino Crisis


----------



## Buster Cannon (Jul 7, 2017)

*Parasite Eve*










Vs.

*Shadow Dancer*


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Parasite Eve vs Street Fighter X Tekken


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Parasite Eve vs. The Nightmare Before Christmas: Oogie's Revenge


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Parasite Eve vs. Popeye (Nes.)










:zayn3


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Parasite Eve vs GTA 3


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

GTA 3 vs Jak 2


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

GTA 3 vs Scarface: The World Is Yours


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Scarface vs The Godfather


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Scarface: The World Is Yours vs. GTA: Vice City.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Vice City vs. Saints Row 2.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Vice City vs. Driver 2.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Vice City vs Vice City Stories


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Vice City Stories vs. Liberty City Stories


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Vice City Stories vs San Andreas


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

San Andreas vs. GTA V


----------



## Buster Cannon (Jul 7, 2017)

*Grand Theft Auto V*










Vs.

*Ninja Gaiden (NES)*


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

GTAV vs Saints Row IV


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

GTA V vs Just Cause 3


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

GTA V vs GTA IV


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

GTA V vs The Last of Us


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

GTAV vs Uncharted 2


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

GTA V vs Spider-Man: Web of Shadows


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

GTAV vs Mike Tyson Punchout


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

GTA V vs Driver: San Francisco


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

GTA V vs Batman: Arkham City


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

GTA V vs Mass Effect 3


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

GTA 5vs Far Cry 5


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

GTA V vs Burnout Paradise


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Burnout Paradise vs Fight Night Champion


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Burnout Paradise vs WWF SmackDown! 2: Know Your Role


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

WWF SmackDown! 2: Know Your Role vs WWE 2K14


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

WWF SmackDown! 2: Know Your Role vs UFC Undisputed 3


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

WWF SmackDown! 2: Know Your Role vs Soul Calibur 2


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Soul Calibur 2 vs Street Fighter 4


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Street Fighter 4 vs Mortal Kombat 4.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Street Fighter 4 vs Dead of Alive 4


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Street Fighter 4 vs. Tekken 4.


----------



## Buster Cannon (Jul 7, 2017)

*Street Fighter 4*










Vs.

*Dead or Alive Xtreme 3*


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

SF4 vs. Super Monkey Ball 2


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Street Fighter 4 vs Mortal Kombat (2011)


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Mortal Kombat vs Tekken


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Mortal Kombat (2011) vs God of War III


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

MK vs. katamari damacy


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Mortal Kombat (2011) vs WWE 2K18


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

MK vs. Persona 3


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Mortal Kombat (2011) vs The Legend of Zelda: Breath of the Wild


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

MK vs. Shadow of the Colossus


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Mortal Kombat (2011) vs Bloodborne


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Mortal Kombat vs Streets of Rage 2


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Mortal Kombat (2011) vs Witcher 3


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Mortal Kombat (2011) vs. Mortal Kombat vs. DC Universe.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Mortal Kombat (2011) vs. Mortal Kombat: Deception.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Mortal Kombat (2011) vs. Mortal Kombat Mythologies: Sub-Zero.


----------



## Buster Cannon (Jul 7, 2017)

*Mortal Kombat (2011)*










Vs.

*Taiko no Tatsujin*


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Mortal Kombat (2011) vs Assassin's Creed II


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Assasins creed 2 vs Assasins Creed Origins


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Assassins creed 2 vs. Batman: Arkham City.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Batman: Arkham City vs Devil May Cry


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Batman: Arkham City vs. BioShock Infinite.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

BioShock: Infinite vs. Metro 2033.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

BioShock: Infinite vs. Tetris.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

BioShock: Infinite vs BioShock


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

BioShock: Infinite vs Uncharted: Drake's Fortune


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Uncharted: Drake's Fortune. While it is the weakest Uncharted, by far, mostly due to the limitations of one setting, it is still good, and I do not wish to play a Bioshock 3'rd person game.

Uncharted: Drake's Fortune vs Uncharted 2: Among Thieves


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Uncharted 2: Among Thieves vs The Last Of Us


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Uncharted 2: Among Thieves vs Uncharted 3: Drake’s Deception


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Uncharted 3: Drake’s Deception vs Uncharted 4: A Thief's End


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Uncharted 3: Drake’s Deception vs Witcher 3


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Witcher 3 vs Skyrim


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Skyrim vs Mass Effect: That Which Shall Not Be Named (Not 1, 2, or 3)


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Skyrim vs Demon's Souls


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Skyrim vs Grand Theft Auto V


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Grand Theft Auto V vs Manhunt 2


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Grand Theft Auto V vs Red Dead Redemption


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Grand Theft Auto V vs Need for Speed: Most Wanted (2005)


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

GTA V vs GTA IV


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

GTA V vs Mass Effect 2


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

GTA V vs Arkham Asylum


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

GTA V vs GTA San Andreas


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

GTA V vs Sonic Unleashed


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

GTA V vs Chrono Trigger


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

GTA V vs. Red Dead Redemption.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

GTA V vs Mass Effect


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mass Effect vs. Dino Crisis


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Sorry Regina...

Mass Effect vs BioShock


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

BioShock vs. Chiller


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

BioShock vs Resident Evil


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Resident Evil vs Call of Duty


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Depends which Call of Duty we talking?

If it's just the first one, then undoubtedly Resident Evil.

Resident Evil vs. Dead Space.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Resident Evil vs. Phantom Fighter


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Resident Evil vs Silent Hill


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Resident Evil vs. Resident Evil 3: Nemesis 

Jill Valentine is the MEW of video game characters.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Resident Evil 3 vs Silent Hill 2


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Tough one. Really, I loved both and apart from wrestling games, these were my PS must-haves at that time. I basically grew up with these. 

If we're talking better in terms of originality and storyline depth, it's definitely Silent Hill 2. But I'm choosing Resident Evil 3, merely because I played through this game THOUSANDS of times. Silent Hill was deep, but RE3 was the most re-playable game I've seen. At least, for me. 

Resident Evil 3: Nemesis vs Syphon Filter (if anybody knows what's that :lol)


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Resident evil 3 nemesis vs Saints Row 2


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Resident Evil 3: Nemesis vs Maximum Carnage


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Resident Evil 3: Nemesis vs Scooby-Doo! Night of 100 Frights


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Resident Evil 3: Nemesis vs Rise of the Tomb Raider


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

RBrooks said:


> Syphon Filter (if anybody knows what's that :lol)


Ah sweet PS1 memories. The Syphon Filter franchise was a blast back in the day, especially the multiplayer mode in the 2nd installment. :zayn3

----.

Resident Evil 3: Nemesis vs. Tomb Raider 3.


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Resident Evil 3: Nemesis vs Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles III: The Manhattan Project (NES)


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Resident Evil 3: Nemesis vs. Alan Wake.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Resident Evil 3: Nemesis vs. Booger Man: A Pick and Flick Adventure


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Resident Evil 3: Nemesis vs Mass Effect


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Mass Effect vs. Mass Effect 2.










Bought the trilogy through Origin last week, time to play the franchise all over again. :zayn3


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mass Effect vs. Final Fantasy X










@Dolorian


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Oh, we are up for another X-a-thon? Cool.

Final Fantasy X vs Breath Of Fire II


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Final Fantasy X vs. Mappy


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Final Fantasy X vs Bionic Comando


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Final Fantasy X vs. Dr. Mario


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Final Fantasy X vs Contra


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

FFX vs. Mario is Missing!










I need more Lulu gifs...


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Mario is Missing! vs. Pokémon Yellow.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Always an Al Bhed heathen voting against X and breaking the X-a-thon...oh well 

Pokémon Yellow vs Super Mario Bros 3


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Pokémon Yellow vs. Super Mario World.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Super Mario World vs Yoshi Island


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

edit - Yoshi's Island or Star Wars KOTOR


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Yoshi's Island vs Zelda A Link To The Past


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Zelda a link to the past vs Zelda oracle of seasons


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Legend of Zelda: A Link to the Past vs. Mass Effect

I'm back in the States! I'll play Mass Effect! I swear, everyone!


Mass Effect:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mass Effect

Hopefully you'll understand why Mass Effect is so popular and everybody loves it.

By the way, did you listen to The Cine-Files yet?

Oh right, I have to give one

Mass Effect vs God of War II


----------



## LA Park (Jul 24, 2018)

God of War II vs Devil May Cry 2001


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

God of War II vs Heavy Rain


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'll take that as a no. Get on it, you'll like it.

God of War II vs Red Dead Redemption


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Red Dead Redemption vs Assassin's Creed: Brotherhood


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Assassins Creed: Brotherhood

Laa shay'a waqi'un moutlaq bale kouloun moumkine. These are the words spoken by our ancestors, that lay at the heart of our creed. 

Where other men blindly follow the truth, remember

...Nothing is true.

Where other men are limited, by morality or law, remember...

...Everything is permitted. 

We work in the dark, to serve the light. We are Assassins.

Assassins Creed: Brotherhood vs Assassins Creed II


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Assassins Creed: Brotherhood vs Assassin's Creed Origins


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Assassins Creed: Brotherhood. Origins killed the franchise. Sloppy story, bad gameplay. The most BORING protagonist in any AC game, probably. Altair and Conor are really dull, but Bayek. My god does he need a charisma bypass. Turned it into an RPG. Horrible. And this is now the direction. I've always begged them "Go to Ancient Greece! Go to Ancient Greece! Go to Ancient Greece!" Well, guess when they go to Ancient Greece? As soon as it's NOT Assassins Creed anymore. fpalm I sincerely hope this game bombs, so they can take a look at themselves and say "Hey, you know what, maybe the next game should be an Assassins Creed game again".

Assassins Creed: Brotherhood vs Assassins Creed: Plot twist, Dad's a Templar and I totally didn't see it coming, because it was so subtle.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Definitely Brotherhood. Team Ezio all day. :zayn3


Assassins Creed: Brotherhood vs. Assassins Creed: Unity.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Brotherhood by far. Although, for all of Unity's faults, and there are many, it was the first game to really master the parkour system, allowing for far more seamless travel down from buildings, and not causing you to accidentally jump to your death a lot of the game because you overshot your mark. Plus, Paris has some beautiful landmarks, like the catedral de Notre Dame.

Assassins Creed: Brotherhood vs Assassins Creed: Black Flag. The good, but highly overrated one. Also, the one that I'll always resent for giving them the idea about sea combat.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Unity was one of the most beautiful games I've ever seen, and it's not as bad as it's claimed to be, but it still one of the weakest ones.

Assassins Creed: Brotherhood vs Assassin's Creed Black Flag aka the best one.

This franchise need to fucking die already.

Edit: Ninja'd again.

Assassin's Creed Black Flag vs Assassin's Creed Syndicate


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Black Flag is nowhere near the best one. It's fourth. :no:

This franchise has died. The last Assassins Creed game was Syndicate. The fact that I'm not getting Odyssey, which is set in ANCIENT GREECE proves that Assassins Creed is no longer a series.

Speaking of

Assassins Creed: Black Flag vs the vastly, vastly superior Assassins Creed: Syndicate, which is in contention with Brotherhood and II for the best one. It had a better story, better setting, better mechanics, introduced the zipline, and had specialized assassinations. Also, it didn't have naval combat, or the worst AC character of all time, Black Bart.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

You didn't see my edit did you? I gave you the chance to choose Syndicate over Black Flag :batista3

Syndicate was good, but I don't know I probably was burnt out by this franchise and it affected my enjoyment, it's in the middle for me. I agree that the franchise is dead, despite me enjoying Origins very much, but this direction doesn't suit the franchise and will get old fast. I'm not getting Odyssey either, it's basically a re-skin. Even if it's not, we have Spiderman and Red Dead fucking Redemption, nobody has time for this stale ass game.

Assassins Creed: Black Flag vs The Warriors


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Assassin's Creed: Black Flag vs. Assassin's Creed: Rogue










The latter is heavily underrated, short but sweet with an interesting theme going against the Creed. Loved the Portugal chapter, escaping a crumbling Lisbon was definitely the highlight of the game for me.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Rogue was pretty good, but Black Flag is amazing. Got to go with that.

Assassin's Creed: Black Flag vs. Assassin's Creed: Syndicate.


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Assassin's Creed: Syndicate vs Batman: Arkham Origins


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Batman always wins, and origins is very fucking underrated.

Batman: Arkham Origins vs Sleeping Dogs


----------



## LA Park (Jul 24, 2018)

Arkham Origins vs Devil May Cry 3


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Arkham Origins vs Star Fox Zero


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Star Fox Zero vs. Pokemon Stadium 












Tyrion Lannister said:


> I'll take that as a no. Get on it, you'll like it.


I did. I listened to A New Hope.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> I did. I listened to A New Hope.


Well? :side: Did you enjoy it? 

Any lover of cinema, to me, has to love this podcast. I figured it would be up your alley, since you're a film buff. That's why I was insistent.

Star Fox Zero vs Spider-Man: Web of Shadows


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Star Fox Zero vs. Super Star Wars: Return of the Jedi. (Snes)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I did. Good podcast.

Star Fox Zero vs. Donkey Kong 64


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'm a big fan. I'm going through all of them, slowly but surely. Of course there's weekly installments, so I'll never run out.

Since you like older movies, you might like some of the episodes about really, really old films. I don't think there's that many of them, but there's a handful without looking at the list. Of course I recommend them all.

Donkey Kong 64 vs Mario Kart 64, which was my shit growing up. I used to play Mario Kart 64 all day.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Mario Kart 64 vs Super Smash Bros 64


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Super Smash Bros. vs. GOATrina of Time


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

GOATrina of Time vs. Super Mario 64.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Super Mario 64 vs Super Smash Bros Melee


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Mario 64 or Metal Gear Solid 3


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mario 64 vs Spider-Man (PS4)

Ah, it feels good to finally be able to do that.


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Spider-Man (PS4) vs Ultimate Spider-Man


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Spider-Man (PS4) vs. Red Dead Redemption 2.


----------



## LA Park (Jul 24, 2018)

Spiderman vs Metal Gear Solid 2


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Spiderman vs Mike Tyson Punchout


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Spider-Man PS4 vs The Witcher 3


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Spider-Man PS4 vs Batman: Arkham City

Even as a massive Batman fan, this is tough. There are advantages to each.


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Spider-Man PS4 with ease for me tbh, Arkham Knight was better than Arkham City. 

Spider-Man PS4 vs GTA Vice City


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

gta vice city vs final fantasy


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

GTA Vice City vs Neverwinter Nights


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

RavishingRickRules said:


> Spider-Man PS4 with ease for me tbh, Arkham Knight was better than Arkham City.
> 
> Spider-Man PS4 vs GTA Vice City


Arkham Knight, the tank simulator is better than Arkham City? You're in the extreme minority on that. A lot of people hate Arkham Knight, and Arkham City is usually regarded as the best of the three. You can't even get the real ending in Arkham Knight without 100% completion, and the Red Hood twist was completely obvious and transparent.

GTA Vice City vs GTA San Andreas


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Arkham Knight, the tank simulator is better than Arkham City? You're in the extreme minority on that. A lot of people hate Arkham Knight, and Arkham City is usually regarded as the best of the three. You can't even get the real ending in Arkham Knight without 100% completion, and the Red Hood twist was completely transparent.
> 
> GTA Vice City vs GTA San Andreas


Good for them I guess? Am I supposed to care what other people think or something? :lol 

In truth though, Arkham City has a garbage story with a convoluted reason for them giving us a section of Gotham without a full city which I just found tacky and unnecessary. It's also not really great at simulating Batman, it feels more like "Flying Fox man" most of the time. Once you can replace the tank with actual Batmobiles Arkham Knight does an infinitely better job at delivering the Batman simulation and the story kicks the absolute crap out of Arkham City's with ease. With the DLC side-missions and everything else, it's by far the closest we've seen to being able to replicate Batman as a character in video games. 

GTA Vice City vs Pillars of Eternity


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

RavishingRickRules said:


> Good for them I guess? Am I supposed to care what other people think or something? :lol


I didn't say you should care what other people think. I'm just saying nobody else thinks that. I've never heard anybody say Arkham Knight is the best of the three. Probably because it's the worst of the three.

GTA Vice City vs Manhunt


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Vice City vs. Spider-Man PS4.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Spider-Man PS4 vs The Last Of Us


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I didn't say you should care what other people think. I'm just saying nobody else thinks that. I've never heard anybody say Arkham Knight is the best of the three. Probably because it's the worst of the three.
> 
> GTA Vice City vs Manhunt


That's fine, most of them people have probably also never read a comic book in their life and know next to fuck all about the character. It's much the same as movie adaptations and how people feel about those. I honestly couldn't care less if my opinion is different than the crowd, the crowd is usually an idiot in most things. :lol

Spider-Man vs Oblivion


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Spider-Man PS4 vs Infamous 2


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Spider-Man PS4 vs City of Heroes


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Spider-Man PS4 vs. Super Bomberman.


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Spider-Man PS4 vs Half-Life 2


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Spider-Man PS4 vs Horizon Zero Dawn


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Spider-Man PS4 vs Civilization 2


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

spiderman vs Injustice 2


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Injustice 2 vs Mortal Kombat X


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Injustice 2 over Spider-Man PS4? 

Injustice 2 vs Mass Effect 2


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

It's hard for us to put anything over Spider-Man right now, we're playing it and it's blowing us away for the moment. I guess RavishingRickRules is not playing it, that's why. 

I'll pass, didn't play either. Although my friend spoke really highly of Mass Effect as a whole.


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Injustice 2 vs Guilty Gear Xrd Revelator 2

(and yes, fighting games are by far my favourite genre so unless it's a really bad title chances are I'll put them over any open world game. And no, Rbrooks, I just prefer Injustice 2, I've been playing Spider-Man since launch I just don't like discussing new games too much in case of seeing spoilers or inadvertently giving them tbh.)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mass Effect 2 Injustice 2 vs Uncharted 2



> I'll pass, didn't play either. Although my friend spoke really highly of Mass Effect as a whole.


Your friend is wise. Listen to them.


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Uncharted 2 vs Batman: Arkham Knight


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Batman: Arkham Knight vs Mass Effect 2


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Mass Effect 2 vs Mass Effect 3


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Mass Effect 3 vs Tekken 5


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mass Effect 2, but it would've been 3 if not for the AI god child and a few other mistakes.

Mass Effect 3 vs God of War III


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Mass Effect 3 vs Elite: Dangerous


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mass Effect 3 vs Lego Batman: The Videogame


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Mass Effect 3 (with ease) vs X3: Albion prelude


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Mass Effect 3 vs. Metal Gear Solid 3: Snake Eater.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I WILL PLAY THE MASS EFFECT GAMES, DAMMIT!!!

Metal Gear Solid 3: Snake Eater vs. Tapper


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

:lol

Metal Gear Solid 3: Snake Eater vs. Ice Climber.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Metal Gear Solid 3: Snake Eater vs. Balloon Fight


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Metal Gear Solid 3: Snake Eater vs. Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles: Turtles in Time.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles: Turtles in Time vs. Batman: The Video Game (NES)


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Turtles in Time vs Double Dragon


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Turtles in Time vs. Captain Commando


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Turtles in Time vs Streets of Rage 2


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Turtles in Time vs. Darkstalkers 3




















@Dolorian


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Ooooh snap, party time!

Darkstalkers 3 vs. Mega Man 3.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Darkstalker 3 vs. Paperboy


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Darkstalker 3 vs. Tetris.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Darkstalkers 3 vs. Yo! Noid, its ultimate enemy.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Darrkstalkers3 vs nes wrestling


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Darkstalkers 3 vs. Punch-Out!!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Why Punch-Out!!? :sadbecky

Darkstalkers 3 vs. Pong


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Darkstalkers3 vs bad dudes


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Darkstalkers 3 vs Super Mario Odyssey


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Darkstalkers 3 vs. Clock Tower


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Darkstalkers 3 vs. Lode Runner


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Darkstalker 3 vs Michaek jacksons moonwalker


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Darkstalkers 3 vs. Sonic The Hedgehog 1.


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Sonic The Hedgehog vs Kirby's Adventure


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Sonic the Hedgehog vs Bonk's revenge


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

RavishingRickRules said:


> Sonic The Hedgehog vs Kirby's Adventure


Boo this man!


Sonic vs. Fatal Frame


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Sonic The Hedgehog vs Sonic & All-Stars Racing Transformed


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Hey, I always pick my favourite of the games. I don't mind having different tastes than other people lol

Sonic vs Prince of Persia (1989)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sonic vs. Zombies Ate My Neighbors :mark


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Zombies ate my neighbors vs paperboy


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Zombies Ate My Neighbors vs Maniac Mansion


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Zombies Ate My Neighbors vs. Monster Party


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

Zombie ate my neighbors vs mario bros 3


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Mario Bros 3 (my favourite Mario game actually) vs Alex Kidd In Miracle World


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Mario Bros 3 vs. Super Mario 64.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Super Mario 64 vs. Super Mario Sunshine.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Super Mario 64 vs. Goldeneye 007.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Super Mario 64 vs. Super Mario Odyssey


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Super Mario 64 vs. Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Super Mario 64 vs Suikoden II


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Super Mario 64 vs. Resident Evil 0


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Super Mario 64 vs Max Payne


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Super Mario 64 vs. Resident Evil


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Mario 64 or System Shock 2


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Super Mario 64 vs. Resident Evil 2


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Super Mario 64 vs Dead Space


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Super Mario 64 vs. Resident Evil 3: Nemesis


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Super Mario 64 vs Red Dead Revolver


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Super Mario 64 vs. Resident Evil – Code: Veronica


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Super Mario 64 vs Command & Conquer Red Alert


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Super Mario 64 vs. A non-Resident Evil game







LOL


Super Mario 64 vs. Resident Evil Outbreak


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Super Mario 64 vs Dead Rising


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

There are more Resident Evil games than there are stars in the sky... I'm never going to stop!


Super Mario 64 vs. Resident Evil 4


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Super Mario 64 vs NHLPA Hockey 93 (I can play this game too :cena )


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Super Mario 64 vs. Resident Evil 5


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Super Mario 64 vs NHL 94


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

TWIST!

NHL 94 vs. Super Metroid


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Super Metroid vs Resident Evil

:woo


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Super Metroid or Planescape: Torment


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Planescape: Torment vs Baldur's Gate II Shadows of Amn


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Baldur's Gate II Shadows of Amn vs. DOOM.


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Baldur's Gate II Shadows of Amn vs Icewind Dale


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

Baldur's Gate II Shadows of Amn vs Neverwinter Nights


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Baldur's Gate II Shadows of Amn vs. Comix Zone.


----------



## reecejackox (Oct 11, 2017)

Comix Zone vs Super Seducer


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Comix Zone vs Pillars of Eternity


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Comix Zone vs. Wave Race 64.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Comix Zone vs. Guilty Gear XX


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Guilty Gear XX vs. Tekken 1.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Don't do that, man... :sadbecky

Guilty Gear XX vs. Clayfighter


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Guilty Gear XX vs. Mortal Kombat 2.










:lol


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mortal Kombat II vs. Dino Crisis


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Mortal Kombat II vs.... Oh kick me in the bells and call me Santa Claus it's.... it's.... *Darkstalkers 3!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

ALREADY!??!?!??!?!











Darkstalkers 3 vs. Phantom Fighter


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Yes! It's party time!

Darkstalkers 3 vs. Tekken 3.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I think it's time for KOOL & THE GANG!!!!!!!!!






Darkstalkers 3 vs. Frankenstein: The Monster Returns


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

ards

Darkstalkers 3 vs. Lego Racers.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Darkstalkers 3 vs. Another World


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Darkstalkers 3 vs. Disney's Hercules.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Darkstalkers 3 vs. Super Puzzle Fighter II Turbo


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Darkstalkers 3 vs. Mario Kart: Double Dash!!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Darkstalkers 3 vs. The Typing of the Dead


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

/thread


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Darkstalkers 3 vs. Die Hard 2. (1992.)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Darkstalker 3 vs. Darkstalkers: The Night Warriors... the one without Hsien-Ko.


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Darkstalkers 3 vs Street Fighter II


----------



## LA Park (Jul 24, 2018)

Street Fighter II vs Devil May Cry (2001)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Street Fighter II vs Super Street Fighter II Turbo


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

PhantomoftheRing said:


>



hey at least it's Street Fighter. :lol no complaints from me

-----.

Street Fighter II vs. Lego Marvel's Avengers.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Street Fighter II vs. Mario's Time Machine


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Street Fighter II vs Guilty Gear Xrd Revelator 2


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Street Fighter II vs. Final Fight 2.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Street Fighter II vs. Lego Marvel Super Heroes 2... one of 3 games that has Clea as a playable character.










Don't vote against Clea. Don't be that kind of person.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

It's okay to vote against Clea...


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Imma sacrifice my love for Street Fighter for Clea :kurtcry3

---.

Lego Marvel Super Heroes 2 vs. Injustice: Gods Among Us.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Injustice: Gods Among Us vs. Def Jam: Fight for NY.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

So shines a good deed in a weary world...











Injustice: Gods Among Us vs. Injustice 2










Clea got her win.

EDIT:

Same result.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Injustice 2 vs. Fatal Fury 3: Road to the Final Victory.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Injustice 2 vs. Batman: Return of the Joker (NES)


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Injustice 2 vs. Batman: Arkham Asylum.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:sadbecky


Injustice 2 vs. Batman: Gotham City Racer


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Did you even play Def Jam Phantom? I'm appalled at your choice. :sadbecky

Injustice 2 vs. Mortal Kombat X.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I have and I stand by my choice.

Injustice 2 vs. Haunted Museum II: Youkoso Gen'ei Yuuenchi he


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Injustice 2 vs. Driver 1. (PS1)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Injustice 2 vs. BurgerTime


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Burger time vs m.c kids


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

BurgerTime vs. Montezuma's Revenge


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Montezuma's Revenge vs. The Matrix: Path Of Neo.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Montezuma's Revenge vs. Clock Tower


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Clock Tower vs Dark Seed


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Oh snap! Clock Tower finally got a win! roud 

Clock Tower vs. Keystone Kapers


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Clock Tower vs Maniac Mansion


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Maniac Mansion vs Flight of the Amazon Queen


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:sadbecky

Clock Tower vs. Clock Tower 3











EDIT:

You're not invited to my wedding, RRR.


Maniac Mansion vs. Monster Party


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> :sadbecky
> 
> Clock Tower vs. Clock Tower 3


Clock Tower was no longer on the table


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> You're not invited to my wedding, RRR.
> 
> 
> Maniac Mansion vs. Monster Party


^


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Wedding invitation denied! Excuse me whilst I go cry in my cereal....


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Maniac Mansion vs The Addams Family (SNES)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Maniac Mansion vs. SWEET LORD!

IT'S... IT'S...










FFX


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Final Fantasy X vs Xenogears


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Final Fantasy X vs. Mass Effect

OH SNAP!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Final Fantasy X vs. Chrono Trigger


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

FFX vs. REmake

Lulu (and friends) or Jill (and friends)?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Final Fantasy X vs. Super Metroid


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I'd rather not.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> I'd rather not.


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Final Fantasy X vs Baldur's Gate


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Final Fantasy X vs Neverwinter Nights


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Thanks, RRR!

Still not invited.

Final Fantasy X vs. Kid Icarus


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Final Fantasy X vs The Witcher 3


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Final Fantasy X vs. Darkman (NES)


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Final Fantasy X vs Persona 5


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Final Fantasy X vs Morrowind


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Final Fantasy X vs Dragon Age Origins


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Final Fantasy X vs. Final Fantasy VII


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Really, @PhantomoftheRing?










Sigh...sorry but the X-a-thon *must* continue...

Final Fantasy X vs Dark Stalkers 3


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

You just killed it... :sadbecky

Darkstalkers 3 vs. Dino Crisis


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Noooo :lol










Dino Crisis vs Parasite Eve


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Parasite Eve vs. The Doctor Strange video game that doesn't exist. :sadbecky


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Parasite Eve vs Skyrim


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Skyrim vs Horizon Zero Dawn


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Skyrim vs. Ooga Booga (Dreamcast)


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Skyrim vs The Witcher III


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

arrrghhhh whyyy?????

Skyrim vs Shaq Fu


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Skyrim vs. Donkey Kong, the GOAT :mark


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Skyrim vs Red Dead Redemption


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

That's evil.

Red Dead Redemption vs The Secret of Monkey Island.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Well, there goes Skyrim...










Red Dead Redemption vs Mass Effect 2


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Red Dead Redemption vs. Indiana Jones' Greatest Adventures


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> Well, there goes Skyrim...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You put it up against one of the very few games I actually prefer to Skyrim tbh. Though I've played Skyrim a whole lot more, Red Dead is one of my absolute favourite games of all time.

Red Dead Redemption vs Cities Skylines


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Over Donkey Kong?


Red Dead Redemption vs. Saturday Night Slam Masters


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Always over Donkey Kong, tbh I'm extremely glad I don't have to play games like DK and Chuckie Egg any more, they were good at the time but it's just so primitive. 

Red Dead Redemption vs Quake III


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Red Dead Redemption vs. Fatal Frame II: Crimson Butterfly


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Red Dead Redemption vs Assassin's Creed 2


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Red Dead Redemption vs. Tales of Vesperia


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Red Dead Redemption vs Read Dead Revolver


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Red Dead Redemption vs Super Metroid


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Super Metroid vs. Metroid


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Metroid vs. Street Fighter Alpha.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!

I can't vote against Sakura... :sadbecky

Street Fighter Alpha vs. Totally Rad


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Street Fighter Alpha vs Mortal Kombat II


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Street Fighter Alpha vs. Color a Dinosaur


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Street Fighter Alpha vs Street Fighter II


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Street Fighter Alpha vs. River City Ransom


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Street Fighter Alpha or BANGAI-O


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Street Fighter Alpha vs. Mr. Driller


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Street Fighter Alpha vs Clayfighter II: Judgement Clay


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Street Fighter Alpha vs. Strider (1989)


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Strider (1989) or Metal Slug 2


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)




----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Metal Slug 2 vs Interstate 76


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Metal Slug 2 vs. Captain Novolin


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

No Interstate 76 love? Awww

Metal Slug 2 vs Seymour Goes To Hollywood


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Seymour goes to Hollywood vs leisure suit Larry magna cum laude


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Seymour Goes to Hollywood vs. A Boy and His Blob: Trouble on Blobolonia

GOAT round. :mark


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Seymour Goes to Hollywood vs treasure Island Dizzy (which if you hold P, O and A on the Spectrum version as it loads you can access teleportation mode and totally cheat your way through it)

I'm just happy somebody actually voted for Seymour tbh :lol


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Seymour Goes to Hollywood vs. LEGO Marvel Super Heroes 2... with Clea and Nadia van Dyne!!



















It's basically the greatest game ever.


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Seymour Goes to Hollywood (sorry) vs Daley Thompson's Olympic Challenge


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Seymour Goes to Hollywood vs. Boogerman: A Pick and Flick Adventure


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Seymour Goes to Hollywood vs Wonder Boy


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

What a run!

Seymour Goes to Hollywood vs. EarthBound


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

ARRGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

Seymour Goes to Hollywood (because it'll never get another run like this) vs Dogz


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I feel ya. 

Seymour Goes to Hollywood vs. Cooking Mama 2: Dinner with Friends


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Cooking Mama 2: Dinner with Friends vs. Super Bishi Bashi Champ.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Super Bishi Bashi Champ vs. WarioWare: Touched!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Super Bishi Bashi Champ vs Clock Tower


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Clock Tower vs. Pong


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Clock Tower vs Silent hill


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Clock Tower vs. Sweet Home


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Sweet Home vs. Super Smash Bros. Brawl.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Super Smash Bros. Brawl vs. Dr. Mario

Have a Sweet Home gif.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

dr Mario vs super Mario bros 2


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Super Mario Bros. 2 vs Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare or Max Payne 3


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Max Payne 3 vs MotorStorm: Apocalypse


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

MotorStorm: Apocalypse vs. Dead Or Alive 5.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

DOA5 vs Tekken 7


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tekken 7 vs. Arcana Heart


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Tekken 7 vs Marvel: Ultimate Alliance


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tekken 7 vs. FFX

@Dolorian Time to redeem myself.











P.S. MEW for Yuna in a live-action movie.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Tekken 7 vs. FFX
> 
> @Dolorian Time to redeem myself.
> 
> P.S. MEW for Yuna in a live-action movie.













Final Fantasy X vs Silent Hill 2


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Final Fantasy X vs. Clock Tower


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Final Fantasy X vs. The Evil Within


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Final Fantasy X vs. Super Metroid


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Final Fantasy X vs F-Zero


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Final Fantasy X vs. Darkstalkers 3


The MEW vs. Aubrey Plaza of video games.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Darkstalkers 3 vs. Dark Souls 3.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

THEY TOOK HER AWAY FROM US!!!! NOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!

Darkstalkers 3 vs. Paperboy










R.I.P. Awesome hoppy Hsien-Ko gif. :sadbecky


I will find a new one.

EDIT:

Crisis averted.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

---.

Darkstalkers 3 vs. Final Fight 1.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I know! I was about to cancel life! 

Darkstalkers 3 vs. Bubble Bobble


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Darkstalkers 3 vs. Battlefield 3.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Darkstalkers 3, featuring GOAT jiangshi Hsien-Ko vs. Phantom Fighter, a game where you kick jiangshi in the face.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Darkstalkers 3, the everlasting perfection vs. Perfect Dark.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Perfect Dark vs Red Dead Redemption


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Perfect Dark vs. Dead Space.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dead Space vs. Resident Evil 3: Nemesis :mark


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*sigh*

Dead Space vs Mass Effect


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Mass Effect vs Dark Souls


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mass Effect vs. God of War


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

God of War vs. Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell: Chaos Theory.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

God of War vs. Metroid Prime


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Metroid Prime vs. Resident Evil 4.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tough!

I'm going with Prime. RE4 is amazing... but it lacks Jill.


Metroid Prime vs. Ecco the Dolphin: Defender of the Future


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Metroid Prime vs Metro 2033


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Metroid Prime vs. Mario Paint.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Metroid Prime vs Pokemon Stadium


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Metroid Prime vs. Super Ghouls 'n Ghosts


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Super ghouls and ghost vs super contra


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Super Ghould 'n' Ghosts or I Have No Mouth, And I Must Scream


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Super Ghould 'n' Ghosts vs. Kung-Fu Master. (Nes)


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

King fu master vs karate kid


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Kung-Fu Master vs. Final Fantasy VII.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Oh snap! Yuffie time! :mark

Final Fantasy VII vs. Taboo: The Sixth Sense











Find some good Yuffie gifs for me, people!


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Final Fantasy VII vs. Digimon World. (PS1)


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Final Fantasy VII vs Spider-Man (2000)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

That's the ticket!

Final Fantasy VII vs. Alien Storm


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Final Fantasy VII or Lollipop Chainsaw


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Final Fantasy VII vs. Haunting (Starring Polterguy)


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Final Fantasy VII vs. Bomberman 64.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Final Fantasy VII or Rez


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Final Fantasy VII vs. Action 52










Yuffie is definitely grooving to this in that gif:


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Final Fantasy VII or Final Fantasy X-2


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Final Fantasy VII vs. Duck Hunt


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Final Fantasy VII vs. X-Men. (Arcade, 1992.)


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Final Fantasy VII or Sam & Max Hit the Road


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Final Fantasy VII vs. Donald Duck: Goin' Quackers/Quack Attack.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Final Fantasy VII vs. Uncharted 3: Drake's Deception.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Oh my goodness... This is a tough choice.

Phantom is gonna kill me for this but **Surprise Heel turn** :lol

Uncharted 3: Drake's Deception. vs. Wii Fit.


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Uncharted 3: Drake's Deception vs Metal Gear Solid V: The Phantom Pain


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Uncharted 3: Drake's Deception vs. Pitfall: The Mayan Adventure.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Pitfall Mayan adventure vs tomb raider


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Pitfall: The Mayan Adventure vs Tiny Toon Adventures: Buster's Hidden Treasure


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Tiny Toon Adventures: Buster's Hidden Treasure vs. Animaniacs.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

SUPA HOT FIRE. said:


> Oh my goodness... This is a tough choice.
> 
> Phantom is gonna kill me for this but **Surprise Heel turn** :lol
> 
> Uncharted 3: Drake's Deception. vs. Wii Fit.


HOW COULD YOU!?











Animaniacs vs. Street Fighter Alpha


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

SUPA HOT FIRE. said:


> Oh my goodness... This is a tough choice.
> 
> Phantom is gonna kill me for this but **Surprise Heel turn** :lol
> 
> Uncharted 3: Drake's Deception. vs. Wii Fit.


Reported!


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> Reported!





PhantomoftheRing said:


> HOW COULD YOU!?


My lovable siblings............. *I have failed you*! :cry 

I don't know what went through my head at the time! Forgive me!!! :gameover

This time it's time for _me_ to redeem myself!:

Street Fighter Alpha vs. The Myth.... The Legendary.... The One And Only..... *Final Fantasy X!!!!!*


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

@SUPA HOT FIRE. coming to their senses











All is forgiven 

Final Fantasy X vs The Evil Within II


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

And with a Lulu gif... roud

FFX vs. Paperboy, the Brooklyn Brawler of this thread.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Final Fantasy X vs Bionic Commando


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

FFX vs. Color a Dinosaur


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Final Fantasy X vs Super Mario Odyssey


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Final Fantasy X vs Nier Automata


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I ain't typing out the full title like a sucker!

FFX vs. Dino Crisis :sadbecky


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Why would you do that to Regina?

Final Fantasy X vs Silent Hill


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

To prove my loyalty.

FFX vs. Darkstalkers 3 :sadbecky

No hoppy gif for this one. :sadbecky


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Final Fantasy X vs Super Mario Land


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

FFX vs. MEW: The Game


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So you want to prove your loyalty, @PhantomoftheRing?

Final Fantasy X vs REmake


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Barry White is making this easier. Hard to be sad when I'm groovin' to the Walrus of Love.

FFX vs. Yo! Noid


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Final Fantasy X vs. Barbie: Explorer.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

FFX vs. Mappy


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

FFX vs Zelda Majoras mask


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

FFX vs. Clock Tower :sadbecky


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Final Fantasy X vs Resident Evil: Code Veronica


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I don't know... Aubrey said I should vote for Code Veronica...

Sorry, Aubrey...

FFX vs. Golden Axe


----------



## Psyche (Aug 1, 2018)

Final Fantasy X vs. Final Fantasy Tactics


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

FFX vs. Smash TV


----------



## Psyche (Aug 1, 2018)

FFX vs. Bayonetta


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

FFX vs. Clayfighter


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Final Fantasy X vs Battletoads


----------



## Psyche (Aug 1, 2018)

FFX vs. Psychonauts


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

FFX vs DuckTales (1989)


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Final Fantasy X vs. Double Dragon II: The Revenge.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Final Fantasy X vs Jackal


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Final Fantasy X vs. Secret of Mana.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Final Fantasy X vs. REmake :woo


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Final Fantasy X vs Grand Theft Auto V


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Final Fantasy X vs. Marvel: Future Fight... with Clea, Strange, and two Wasps :woo :mark :dance


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Final Fantasy X vs. Metroid Fusion.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

My last post here made me sad... I can only play as Clea in an app or in a LEGO game... :sadbecky

SUPA, I demand that you make a Clea game for me!

Final Fantasy X vs. Metroid


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

I would if I could but the lady below is too distracting. :done

Final Fantasy X vs. Grand Theft Auto: Chinatown Wars.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Final Fantasy X vs Super Mario Bros 3


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

PASS, Y'ALL!!!!
:dance :dance :dance


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Is this the longest run so far? :mark

Final Fantasy X vs. Animal Crossing: New Leaf.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

FFX vs. GREAT GOOGLY MOOGLY, IT'S DARKSTALKERS 3!!!!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Final Fantasy X vs Chrono Trigger


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

FFX vs. Darkstalkers 3


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

FFX vs Street Figher 2


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Final Fantasy X vs Redisent Evil Code Veronica


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Final Fantasy X vs. Taylor Swift and Charlotte Flair Against Evil: The Video Game


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Final Fantasy X vs Final Fantasy VII

@PhantomoftheRing, this is your only window to give X a graceful exit. With 5 pages stomping the competition, I'd say it has earned it already. GOAT game.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

FFX vs. Donkey Kong


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Well, Yuffie is not amused, in any case let he X-a-thon continue!

Final Fantasy X vs Super Mario Kart


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:sadbecky why... why did you remind me... :sadbecky

I'm so sorry, Yuffie... :sadbecky 

FFX vs. FFX-2 

IS THE STREAK OVER!???!??




no.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

X-2?










Final Fantasy X vs Metal Gear Solid


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Phantom boldly running over VII like it was nothing and didn't stand a chance against X. :rusevyes Now that's loyalty.

---.

Final Fantasy X vs. Die Hard II.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Me not having played FF X yet prevented me from answering like half of this thread. :mj2


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

SUPA HOT FIRE. said:


>


IT'S ALLLLLIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIVVVVVVVEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


FFX vs. Street Fighter II


It's been long enough. Go nuts.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Finally! :mark

FFX vs. Dead or Alive 5.










:thirst


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Street Fighter II vs NBA Jam*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

SUPA HOT FIRE. said:


> Finally! :mark
> 
> FFX vs. Dead or Alive 5.
> 
> ...


FFX vs. GOATrina of Time


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

GOATrina of Time vs. Mortal Kombat 2.










:zayn3


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

We have to send an apology fruit basket to D.

GOATrina of Time vs. Yo! Noid


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Blasphemous! I'll never apologize whenever a Zelda material is involved! :tripsscust

GOATrina of Time vs. Super Mario World.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Can I keep the fruit basket?

GOATrina of Time vs. Metroid


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Ocarina of Time or Ultima Online


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Ocarina of Time vs Majora's Mask


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Can I keep the fruit basket?


Most certainly sir. :quite

Ocarina of Time vs. Twilight Princess.










For the love of Zelda, will someone press the Start button already? :bean


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Ocarina of Time vs GTA San Andreas


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

GTA San Andreas vs. Batman Arkham Knight


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

@SUPA HOT FIRE. 

The worst thing ever happened. :sadbecky


Batman: Arkham Knight vs. Captain Commando


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Not like this....










Batman: Arkham Knight vs. Arkham City.

But at the very least Harley *Queen* is back! :mark


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Arkham City vs X-Men Legends


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Xmen legends vs Night In The Woods


----------



## Cmpunk77 (Jun 27, 2019)

Night in the woods or Fortnite


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Fortnite vs Super Smash Bros Melee


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Super Smash vs. Shadow of Mordor


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Super Smash Bros. Melee vs. Devil May Cry 3


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Super Smash Bros Melee vs Mario Kart 64


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Mario Kart 64 vs Detroit: Become Human


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

I've never played Mario Kart or Detroit: Becoming Human. 

Mario Kart 64 vs Batman: Arkham Asylum


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Batman: Arkham Asylum vs Spider-Man and Venom: Maximum Carnage


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Arkham Asylum vs. Killer7


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Arkham

Arkham or Banjo-Kazooie?


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Arkham Asylum vs. Assassin's Creed Black Flag


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Arkham Asylum vs BioShock Infinite


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Arkham Asylum vs. Eternal Darkness: Sanity's Requiem


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Arkham Asylum vs. Doom (2016)


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Arkham Asylum vs Prince of Persia: The Two Thrones


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Arkham Asylum vs Dragon Quest XI


----------



## AudreyHodges (May 26, 2020)

Dragon Quest XI vs Minecraft I wonder if one of you is playing Minecraft, or is it just me who's feeling nostalgic?
Actually, I love video games, they make me feel calmer. This way I get away from my problems and feel better. They relieve my stress and I believe that this is great prevention that can get rid of a heart attack. I would like my girlfriend to agree with me. Despite her agreement, I found great Minecraft server hosting (GGServers | Minecraft Server Hosting) and decided to create my own server. When everything is ready, I will call you if someone is playing Minecraft here.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Dragon Quest XI vs. Civilization V


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Dragon Quest XI vs The Legend of Zelda: Breath of the Wild


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Dragon Quest XI vs. Vampire the Masquerade: Bloodlines


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

DQ XI vs Spider-Man (2018)


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Dragon Quest XI vs. Nioh


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The first one vs. Pong


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Pong vs Mortal Kombat: Deception


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Haven't played Mortal Kombat Deception so....

Pong vs Donkey Kong


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Mortal Kombat Deception vs Puzzle Fighter


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Donkey Kong vs. Darkstalkers


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Both suck unfortunately.

Resident Evil 2(REmake) vs Final Fantasy 7(Remake)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Seriously, that's not how this works.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

You didn't choose a winner from MK and Puzzle Fighter.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

He did what you did. He wasn't playing the proper way.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Anyway...

Donkey Kong vs. REmake 2


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Donkey Kong vs Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles: Tournament Fighters


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Donkey Kong

Donkey Kong Vs Mumbo Jumbo


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

The Quintessential Mark said:


> Both suck unfortunately.


you and phantom both suck, play the game properly or fuck off

same goes for you Parka since this is a game title thread

Donkey Kong vs Mario Bros (the original arcade game)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Greatsthegreats said:


> you and phantom both suck, play the game properly or fuck off
> 
> same goes for you Parka since this is a game title thread
> 
> Donkey Kong vs Mario Bros (the original arcade game)


You can't just play any random title. You did that in two different threads. Mortal Kombat: Deception was out when you played it, and you can't use the "I got ninja'd" excuse. Please play properly and don't insult users.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Donkey Kong vs. Joust


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

The Phantom said:


> and you can't use the "I got ninja'd" excuse


the hell even is that?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

That's when two posters post at the same time. It used to happen all the time.

No hard feelings, man. I just wanna keep things fun here.

By the by, you've been keeping this section alive; I appreciate that.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Greatsthegreats said:


> you and phantom both suck, play the game properly or fuck off
> 
> same goes for you Parka since this is a game title thread
> 
> Donkey Kong vs Mario Bros (the original arcade game)


Nah the games suck you fuck off.

Alien Trilogy vs Donkey Kong


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Be groovy to each other.

Donkey Kong vs. Monster Party


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Come on now, play nice 

Donkey Kong vs. Faxanadu


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Donkey Kong vs Mario Kart Double Dash


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

The Quintessential Mark said:


> Nah the games suck you fuck off.
> 
> Alien Trilogy vs Donkey Kong


ignored

Donkey Kong vs Freaky Flyers


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Greatsthegreats said:


> ignored
> 
> Donkey Kong vs Freaky Flyers


Likewise.

Donkey Kong vs Sonic 2


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Donkey Kong vs. Mappy


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Donkey Kong vs Minesweeper



The Phantom said:


> No hard feelings, man. I just wanna keep things fun here.
> 
> By the by, you've been keeping this section alive; I appreciate that.


understood,


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Donkey Kong vs. Deus Ex


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Deus Ex vs Skyrim


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Skyrim vs. Shadow Of War


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Skyrim vs The Witcher III


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Skyrim vs Donkey Kong Jr


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Donkey Kong Jr vs Killer Instinct Gold


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Killer Instinct Gold vs Animal Crossing


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Killer Instinct Gold vs Madden 12


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Madden 12 vs FIFA 2001


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Madden vs Zelda


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Madden vs Super tennis


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Zelda vs Super Tennis


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Super Tennis vs Mario Tennis


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Mario Tennis vs Mario's Tennis


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Mario Tennis vs ESPN NFL 2k5


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Mario Tennis vs Super Mario Odyssey


----------



## You're A Ghost (Aug 7, 2020)

Mario Tennis vs. Scarface


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Mario Tennis vs ESPN International Winter Sports 2002


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Mario Tennis vs Streets of Rage 1


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Streets of Rage 1 vs The Warriors


----------



## Mr Charismatic (Oct 28, 2019)

The Warriors vs House of The Dead


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

House Of the Dead vs Lethal Enforcers 3


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

House of the Dead Vs Resident Evil Village


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

I can't actually see the last post so ill just have whatever game i has in my last post that he/she picked as the winner 

vs Rocky


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

House of the dead vs Harvest Moon: Back to Nature


The only game you can get a wife by giving a girl an egg every day for a year 😂


----------

